# Prostatakrebs > Fortgeschrittener Prostatakrebs >  aerobe und anaerobe Verstoffwechselung und Ernährung

## Hans-J.

Hallo Mitstreiter,

es ist Zeit die Ernährung differenzierter zu betrachten - einschließlich aller NEM's und die wissenschaftlichen Erkenntnisse danach auszurichten - auf welche Art die Verstoffwechselung bei Tumoren wirkt und wo nicht.

Weiteres dazu nachfolgend:

*Besonderheiten des Tumorstoffwechsels - der Warburg-Effekt -*
**
Der deutsche Biochemiker und Arzt, Otto Heinrich Warburg, beschrieb 1923
erstmals, dass Tumorgewebe auch in Anwesenheit von reichlich Sauerstoff einen
ausgeprägten glykolytischen Stoffwechsel und verminderte Nutzung des Zitratzyklus
aufweisen. Warburg nannte diesen Tumormetabolismus aerobe Glykolyse. Diese
ist durch eine gesteigerte Aufnahme von Glucose und Abgabe von Milchsäure ins
umgebende Gewebe gekennzeichnet (Warburg und Minami 1923). Eine gesteigerte
aerobe Glykolyse wurde seither in vielen humanen und tierischen Tumorzelllinien
beschrieben (Pedersen 1978, Mazurek et al. 1997, Griguer et al. 2005, Gatenby und
Gillies 2004, Marin-Hernandez et al. 2006, Moreno-Sánchez et al. 2007). Die
Energiegewinnung in Tumorzellen erfolgt jedoch nicht ausschließlich über die aerobe
Glykolyse. Abhängig von Zelltyp und Wachstumsbedingungen gewinnen Krebszellen
unter aeroben Bedingungen bis zu 60 % ihres ATP (Adenosintriphospaht) über
diesen Stoffwechselweg (Nakashima et al. 1984). Weitere Wege der
Energiegewinnung sind wie in allen eukaryoten Zellen die oxidative
Phosphorylierung, die Glutaminolyse und die Oxidation von Fettsäuren.
Weisen Tumorgewebe einen stark glykolytischen Phänotyp auf, zeichnen sie sich
durch eine stark gesteigerte Glukoseaufnahme aus (Warburg et al. 1927). Diese
Eigenschaft nutzt man für die sog. PET (Positron-Emissions-Tomographie), ein
diagnostisches Verfahren zur bildlichen Darstellung von Tumoren und Metastasen.
Hierbei wird den Patienten das Glukoseanalogon 18-Fluorodeoxyglucose appliziert,
welches wie Glukose in die Tumorzellen aufgenommen wird, dort aber nicht weiter
abgebaut werden kann und akkumuliert. Die hierdurch entstehende radioaktiveAufladung des Gewebes kann mit den geeigneten Detektoren bildgebend dargestellt werden. ( F18/FDG )

Für Überleben und Wachstum benötigen Zellen Energie in Form von ATP und NADH
(protonierte Form von Nicotinamid-Adenin-Dinukleotid) als Reduktionsäquivalent,
welches sie aus dem Abbau von Glucose gewinnen. In der Glykolyse (Abb. 3), nach
ihren Entdeckern auch als Emden-Meyerhof-Weg benannt, wird Glucose zunächst zu
Pyruvat abgebaut. In Anwesenheit von Sauerstoff wird Pyruvat dann in den
Mitochondrien über den Pyruvat-Dehydrogenase-Komplex zu Acetyl-CoA
verstoffwechselt, welches im Zitratzyklus schließlich zu CO2 abgebaut wird.
Insgesamt beträgt die Energieausbeute je Mol Glucose hierbei 38 Mol ATP. _Fehlt__
Sauerstoff, so wird Pyruvat im Zytosol durch das Enzym Laktatdehydrogenase in__Laktat umgesetzt._ Der Energiegewinn beträgt hierbei lediglich 2 Mol ATP je Mol
Glucose.

Andere Arbeiten hingegen zeigen, dass Mitochondrien von Tumorzellen sehr wohl in
ihrer Funktion beeinträchtigt sein können. In mehreren Tumoren (Lunge, Darm,
Brust) wurde nachgewiesen, dass die katalytische Untereinheit der ATP-Synthase,
die β-F1-ATPase, herunterreguliert ist (Cuezva et al. 2002; Isidoro et al. 2005) und
mit einer gesteigerten Glucoseaufnahme korreliert (López-Ríos et al. 2007). Shin et
al. fanden in chemoresistenten Tumorzellen, dass die ATP-Synthese
herunterreguliert ist im Vergleich zu den entsprechenden chemosensitiven Zellen
(Shin et al. 2005). Der ATPase Inhibitory Factor 1 (IF 1), welcher die β-F1-ATPase
hemmt, ist in vielen Tumorgeweben und Tumorzelllinien überexprimiert und trägt zur
Ausbildung des Warburg-Phänotyps in Tumorzellen bei (Sánchez-Cenizo et al.
2010). Feichtinger et al. konnten nachweisen, dass beim Neuroblastom alle
Komponenten der Atmungskette in Mitochondrien herunterreguliert sind aber die
Mitochondrienzahl nicht beeinträchtigt ist (Feichtinger et al. 2010).
Zur Deckung des hohen Glucosebedarfs weisen Tumorzellen eine gesteigerte
Expression von Glucosetransportern auf (Medina und Owen 2002).

_In vielen humanen Tumoren ist der Glucosetransporter 1 (GLUT-1)__
überexpremiert, was mit einer verstärkten Metastasierung und schlechter Prognose__
einhergeht (Alo et al. 2001; Godoy et al. 2006). GLUT-1 erlaubt den Tumorzellen eine insulinunabhängige Zuckeraufnahme auch bei niedrigem Blutglukosespiegel_und stellt so die Glukoseversorgung der Tumorzellen sicher. 
Der Fructosetransporter 5 zeigte sowohl in Tumorzelllinien als auch in Tumorgewebe
eine starke Expression (Zamora-Leon et al. 1996; Godoy et al. 2006), was darauf
hindeutet, dass neben *Glucose auch Fructose*ein wichtiges Energiesubstrat für
Tumorzellen darstellt.



*Was besagen die Laktatwerte?*

Im Ruhezustand liegt die Laktatkonzentration im Blut bei einem bis zwei mmol/l. Eine Trainingsbelastung, die den Laktatkonzentration nicht über zwei mmol/l steigen lässt wird als aerob bezeichnet. 
Bei einer Laktatkonzentration zwischen zwei und vier mmol/l, befindet man sich in aerob-anaeroben Grenzbereich. Ab einer Laktatkonzentration von über vier mmol/l beginnt der anaerobe Bereich.
Laktat oder auch Milchsäure entsteht als Nebenprodukt der Energiegewinnung bei intensiven Belastungen.
Wenn vermehrt Laktat gebildet wird, dann ist das immer ein Zeichen dafür, dass die beanspruchte Muskulatur nicht hinreichend Sauerstoff zur Energiefreisetzung nutzen kann und stattdessen Glukose abgebaut wird.

In nachfolgenden wird die Testung bestimmter vielversprechender Substanzen auf bestimmte Tumorzelllinien getestet.

Brustkrebszelllinien MDA-MB 468 und MDA-MB 231,


*Metformin:*

Erste Hinweise, dass Metformin auch im Menschen eine antitumorale Wirkung hat,
ergaben sich aus der Beobachtung, dass die Tumorinzidenz bei Diabetikern die
Metformin einnahmen, reduziert war (Evans et al. 2005). In einer randomisierten
Studie wurde der präventive Effekt von Metformin auf Entstehung von Darmkrebs
untersucht. In der behandelten Gruppe war die Anzahl der aberranten kryptischen
Foci, ein Maß für ein erhöhtes Darmkrebsrisiko, deutlich zurückgegangen (Hosono et
al. 2010). In vielen klinischen Studien wird Metformin derzeit als Einzelsubstanz aber
auch in Kombination mit Chemotherapie bei verschiedenen Tumorentitäten, u. a.
Brustkrebs, Pankreas- und Prostatakarzinom getestet (www.clinicaltrials.gov).

*Sorafenib*:

Eine interessante und wirksame Kombinationstherapie fanden Rauch et al.. Sie
untersuchten die Wirkung von Sorafenib auf das Wachstum von Tumorstammzellen
des Pankreaskarzinoms in Mäusen. Sorafenib unterdrückte das Wachstum aber nur
kurzfristig. Die Forscher erklärten sich die Resistenz dadurch, dass Sorafenib den
NF-ÈB Signalweg aktiviert. Sulforaphan, ein pflanzlicher Wirkstoff aus der Familie der Kreuzblutler verhinderte die Aktivierung des NF-ÈB Signalwegs durch Sorafenib und verstarkte sogar die Wirkung von Sorafenib (Rausch et al. 2010).

*Kombination verschiedener Substanzen
*
In der Literatur ist beschrieben, dass Tumorzellen sowohl die Glykolyse als auch die
oxidative Phosphorylierung nutzen können und damit auch den
Pentosephosphatweg und die Glutaminolyse, um alle Möglichkeiten für optimale
Wachstums- und Vermehrungsbedingungen ausnutzen (Levine und Puzio-Kuter
2010, Gauthier et al. 1990).
Der Fokus dieser Arbeit lag auf der Beeinflussung des Glucosestoffwechsels in
Tumorzellen. Daher wurde untersucht, ob Substanzen der Gruppe 1
(Glykolyseinhibitoren) in Kombination mit Substanzen der Gruppe 2 (Substanzen, die
den mitochondrialen Stoffwechsel beeinflussen).einen synergistischen Effekt auf die
Verminderung des ATP-Gehaltes in Tumorzellen ergeben. Hierdurch könnten die
einzelnen Substanzen in einer niedrigeren Dosierung eingesetzt werden und so
eventuell eine geringere Toxizität gegenüber benignen Zellen erreicht werden.


*Nachweis charakteristischer Proteine des Tumorstoffwechsels*
Die Physiologie von Tumoren unterscheidet sich grundlegend von normalem
Gewebe. Charakteristisch für das Mikromilieu sind u. a. der verminderte
Sauerstoffgehalt (Hypoxie und Anoxie),

- extrazelluläre Azidose
- Gesteigerte Glykolyse
- hohe Laktatspiegel 
- sowie eine unzureichende Vaskularisierung. 
- 
Für die Aufrechterhaltung des gesteigerten Glucosebedarfs werden in Tumorzellen verstärkt die insulinunabhängigen Glucosetranpsorter GLUT-1 und GLUT-3 exprimiert. 

Durch den hohen Glucoseumsatz in Tumorzellen kommt es unweigerlich zu einer
gesteigerten Laktatproduktion und zu einer Erniedrigung des intrazellulären pHWertes.


*Substanzen, die den mitochondrialen Stoffwechsel beeinflussen*
**
*Rotenon* hatte für Keratinozyten den stärksten Effekt und führte zu einer vollständigen ATP-Depletion. 10 μM dieses Inhibitors reduzierten den ATPGehalt
in MDA-MB 468 auf 24 %. MDA-MB 468 = Tumor Zelllinien der weibl. Brust. Alle anderen gestesteten Zellen zeigten nur eine geringe Reaktion auf diese Substanz.

*2,4-DNP*
führte nur in zwei Tumorzelllinien (MDA-MB 468 und 23132/87) zu einer deutlich Reduktion des ATPGehaltes

*Oxythiamin*
reduzierte bei der gewählten Konzentration von 100 mM den ATP-Gehalt in benignen Zellen auf nahezu null, wobei die Ergebnisse für Leukozyten inkonsistent waren. Die hier eingesetzten Tumorzellen scheinen _in vitro_ weitaus robuster gegenüber dieser  in der Klinik schon teilweise als Anti-Tumor-Therapeutikum getesteten  Substanz zu sein. Nur bei der Brustkrebszelllinie MDA-MB 468 war der ATP-Gehalt in zwei von drei Exprimenten auf unter 13 % gesunken.

*Metformin*
eine deutliche ATP-Depletion = Entfernung erreicht. In Keratinozyten kam es zu einer
kompletten ATP-Depletion, alle anderen Zellarten zeigten praktisch kein Ansprechen
auf diese Substanz.

*Sorafenib*
zu einer 40 - 60 %igen Reduktion des ATP-Gehalts in diesen Zellen. Bei den
benignen Zellen ergaben sich gegensätzliche Effekte. Fibroblasten und Leukozyten
waren relativ resistent gegenüber Sorafenib.

*NaDCA = Natriumdichlorazetat*
Sollte laut Literatur die Oxidation von Glucose in Tumorzellen stimulieren und somit eine verringerte Milchsäureproduktion bewirken (Bonnet et al. 2007). In MDA-MB 231 und 23132/87 wurde die Milchsäureproduktion durch 100 mM NaDCA am stärksten
gehemmt. Auch in den beiden glykolytischen benignen Zelltypen Fibroblasten und
Keratinozyten war die Produktion von Milchsäure erniedrigt.

*Rhodamin 123*
Die Wirkung von Rhodamin 123 war ähnlich zu der von 2,4-DNP. Nur in der
Brustkrebs-Zelllinie MDA-MB 468 führte die Behandlung mit Rhodamin zu einer
deutlichen Reduktion im ATP-Gehalt.


Eine hohe Glykolyserate und die damit verbundene hohe Zuckeraufnahme ist
_keineswegs ein tumorspezifisches Merkmal._ Alle Zellen mit einem hohen
Energiebedarf nutzen *sowohl die Glykolyse* *als auch die mitochondriale Atmung*, um ATP zu generieren (Tennant et al. 2009).

Diese Erkenntnis ist ernüchternd, weil hierdurch sowohl glykosereduzierende Bemühungen der Ernährung als auch Aktivierung der Mitochodrien durch 02, den gewünschten Aushungereffekt der TZ nicht gewährleisten. ( Anmerkung des Verfassers )

Die einzelnen Tumorzelllinien unterschieden sich deutlich in ihrer Glucoseaufnahme,
wobei die Magenkarzinomlinie die stärkste aufwies. Ein signifikanter Unterschied war auch zwischen den beiden Brustkrebszelllinien MDA-MB 468 und MDA-MB 231 festzustellen. Bei den benignen Zellen ergab sich ein sehr heterogenes Muster in der Zuckeraufnahme.

*Ausblick:*
**
In jüngster Zeit werden in der medizinischen Forschung vermehrt
computergestützte Modelle, sog. _in silico_-Modelle, eingesetzt, mit denen biologische
Vorgänge am Computer analysiert werden. Für den Tumorstoffwechsel bedeutet
dies, dass auf Grundlage der bekannten Stoffwechselwege Vorhersagen über die
Wirkung von Substanzen die z. B. den Warburgeffekt umkehren, möglich sind. Durch
diese Simulationsmodelle identifizierte Kandidaten werden anschließend in
Zellkulturen auf ihre antitumorale Wirksamkeit getestet, bevor sich aufwendige
Untersuchungen im Tier und klinischen Testreihen anschließen.

*Zusammenfassung:*
**
Charakteristisch für viele maligne Tumorzellen ist eine erhöhte Aufnahme von
Glucose und die Bildung großer Mengen Milchsäure (Laktat) auch in Anwesenheit
von Sauerstoff (aerobe Glykolyse, Warburg Effekt) und eine verminderte Nutzung
des Zitratzyklus. Als Grund werden Defekte in der mitochondrialen Atmungskette
diskutiert. Aber auch eine durch Onkogene gesteigerte Glykolyserate, die nicht dem
Pasteur-Effekt (verminderte Glykolyserate bei Sauerstoffangebot) unterliegt, könnte
ursächlich sein.

Grüsse
Hans-J.

----------


## MalteR

Hallo Hans-J.,

einige Anmerkungen zu Deinen umfassenden Ausführungen.

Durch sauerstoffunabhängige Vergärung schützen sich besonders wichtige Zellen (z.B. Keimzellen/Hoden, Netzhaut/Retina, Endothelzellen etc.) vor den gefährlichen freien Radikalen (aggressive Sauerstoffmoleküle), um zu vermeiden, dass ihr Erbmateriel angegriffen werden kann. D.h., die Vergärung zur Energiegewinnung ist ein normaler Vorgang, wobei hier auf eine größere Energieausbeute durch Verbrennung (38 ATP) verzichtet wird zugunsten einer geschützten Energiegewinnung.
Warum schalten TZ auf Vergärung um?
Tz gewinnen ihre Energie in den Anfängen genauso wie normale Zellen über die aktiven Mitochondrien durch Verbrennung von Wasserstoff zu Wasser. Probleme für TZ entstehen dann, wenn sie nicht ausreichend mit Sauerstoff versorgt werden und dann schalten sie, um nicht abzusterben, auf sauerstoffunabhängige Vergärung um.  Und haben dadurch gleich diverse Vorteile:
-keine schädlichen Radikalen
-der Tumor kann unabhängig von der Sauerstoffzufuhr wachsen
-die über den Vergärungsstoffwechsel produzierte Milchsäure verändert das Umfeld der TZ in extren saures Milieu.
-dieses saure Milieu schützt einerseits die TZ vor der körpereigenen Immunabwehr sowie der Chemo- und Strahlentherapie, zerstört andererseits
 das die TZ umgebende Gewebe und ermöglicht die Ausbreitung der Tz

Also geht es darum, alles zu tun, um dieses Umschalten zu verhindern bzw. eine Umkehrung durchzusetzten, d.h. die Mitochondrien müssen mit Sauerstoff versorgt werden. Sicher werden wir den Tumor auch bei entsprechender Ernährung nicht aushungern können, aber durch die Umkehrung von Vergärung auf Verbrennung machen wir den Tumor wieder angreifbar durch das angeborene Immunsystem sowie für die Chemo- und Strahlentherapie.
Sicherlich wäre noch einiges zur Ernährung und zur Entgiftung (z.B. Schwermetalltest) auszuführen, aber dazu vielleicht ein anderes mal.

Herzliche Grüße

MalteR

----------


## Hans-J.

Lieber Malte,

deine Ausführungen und Erläuterungen zeigen mir klar auf, dass du die Zusammenhänge verstehst:




> Tz gewinnen ihre Energie in den Anfängen genauso wie normale Zellen über die aktiven Mitochondrien durch Verbrennung von Wasserstoff zu Wasser. Probleme für TZ entstehen dann, wenn sie nicht ausreichend mit Sauerstoff versorgt werden und dann schalten sie, um nicht abzusterben, auf sauerstoffunabhängige Vergärung um. Und haben dadurch gleich diverse Vorteile:
> -keine schädlichen Radikalen
> -der Tumor kann unabhängig von der Sauerstoffzufuhr wachsen
> -die über den Vergärungsstoffwechsel produzierte Milchsäure verändert das Umfeld der TZ in extren saures Milieu.
> -dieses saure Milieu schützt einerseits die TZ vor der körpereigenen Immunabwehr sowie der Chemo- und Strahlentherapie, zerstört andererseits
> das die TZ umgebende Gewebe und ermöglicht die Ausbreitung der Tz


Trotzdem möchte ich noch einmal ausführlich auf die Grundlagen und - vor allen Dingen auf die Folgen - von Hypoxie eingehen, denn dieses trifft ja sowohl für eine Chemo als auch auf eine Strahlentherapie zu, aber auch für eine Aktivierung des Immunsystems ( Mitochondrien aktiv setzen ) durch Reoxygenierung.

Resistenz gegenüber Chemotherapie kann, wenn auch in geringem Umfang, durch die natürlichen Entgiftungsmechanismen des Körpers entstehen. Kommt ein Mensch mit schädlichen Substanzen in Kontakt, sorgen die Gewebe des Darms, der Niere oder der Leber dafür, dass Giftstoffe so schnell wie möglich ausgeschwemmt werden. Manche Tumorzellen verhalten sich so wie die Entgiftungsspezialisten in diesen Organen, auch wenn sie aus ganz anderen Gewebetypen entstanden sind. Wissenschaftler haben genetische Veränderungen entdeckt, die zu einer Aktivierung solcher Entgiftungsfunktion führen. Diese sind noch dazu oft enorm beschleunigt. 
Solchen Tumorzellen kann eine Chemotherapie weniger anhaben: Mit Höchstgeschwindigkeit schaffen sie die Zytostatika wieder nach außen, unabhängig davon, um welches Zellgift es sich handelt. 
Diese so genannte Multidrug-Resistenz wirkt sich meist auf die verschiedensten Zytostatika gleich negativ aus. Von rund 50 verschiedenen Eiweißen und den dahinter stehenden Genen weiß man heute, dass sie an dieser Form der Resistenz beteiligt sein können.

Bei einigen Tumoren finden sich noch viel grundlegendere Veränderungen, die sie vor einer Therapie schützen: Die Wand der Tumorzellen ist gegenüber normalem Gewebe zum Beispiel so verändert, dass sie keine Giftstoffe mehr durchlässt. Oder ein größerer Tumor ist so schlecht mit Adern versorgt, dass Zytostatika gar nicht mehr über das Blut in sein Inneres transportiert werden.
Auch pro- und antiapoptotische Proteine können in einem veränderten Verhältnis zueinander die medikamenteninduzierte Apoptose beeinflussen  und somit zur Resistenzbildung beitragen. Ein weiterer Resistenzmechanismus, dem eine große Bedeutung zukommt, ist die Multidrug-Resistance (MDR), bei der molekulare Pumpen, wie beispielsweise die ABC-Transporter (s.u.), nach Induktion durch ein einzelnes Zytostatikum zahlreiche chemisch teils nicht verwandte Substanzen und insbesondere andere Zytostatika aus der Zelle entfernen können (Bähr 2005).


*Zelltod durch Strahlenschäden:

Ionisierende Strahlung kann in einer Zelle Mutationen, Genaktivierungen, Veränderungen in der Signaltransduktion, Zellzyklusverlängerungen, Zelldifferenzierungen und schließlich den Zelltod auslösen. Die wichtigsten Folgen durch Strahlen sind der Zelltod und Mutationen durch DNA-Veränderung.

Die DNA der Zelle kann durch Bestrahlung verschiedene Schäden nehmen, wie beispielsweise Einzelstrangbrüche, Doppelstrangbrüche, Basenschäden, Schäden durch kovalente DNA-Protein-Verbindung. All diese Schäden können gemeinsam und dicht beieinander auftreten. Die Fähigkeit der Zellen, die verschiedenen Schäden zu reparieren, bestimmt ihre Erholungsfähigkeit (Hendry 1997, Herrmann et al. 2006).

Resistenzmechanismen unter Strahlentherapie:

Die multidrug resistance (MDR) ist ein Phänomen, das nicht nur unter wiederholter Chemotherapie auftritt, sondern auch nach vorheriger Strahlentherapie. Der genaue Wirkmechanismus der strahleninduzierten MDR ist unklar. Aber es wurde in Patienten, die vor einer Chemotherapie bestrahlt wurden, eine geringere Erfolgsrate der Chemotherapie festgestellt und eine signifikant erhöhte Expression von Pgp immunhistochemisch nachgewiesen (Akashi-Tanaka et al. 1995, Ng et al. 1998). Nach Versagen einer Chemotherapie folgend
auf eine fraktionierte Bestrahlung konnte neben einer verstärkten Expression von Pgp auch eine erhöhte Expression von MRP1 gefunden werden (Bottke et al. 2008, Harvie et al. 1997, Hill et al. 2000).

Eine verminderte Strahlenempfindlichkeit von Zellen kann im Wesentlichen auf zwei Ursachen beruhen, nämlich auf einer verstärkten DNA-Reparaturaktivität oder auf einer reduzierten initialen Schadensrate. Im Rahmen adaptiver Prozesse, d.h. hier durch gesteigerte Expression der DNA-Reparaturgene wird die Überlebenswahrscheinlichkeit der Zellen beim Auftreten von DNA-Schäden deutlich verbessert. Im umgekehrten Fall, etwa bei Erbschäden am Reparatursystem erhöht sich die Strahlenempfindlichkeit der Zellen dramatisch (Cabuy et al. 2005).
Da die Integrität der DNA entscheidend für das Fortbestehen der Zelle und des gesamten Organismus ist, wird sie durch ein sehr effizientes Reparatursystem geschützt.

DNA Verletzungen geschehen laufend im Gewebe. Schäden an den Basen sowie Einzel- und die meisten Doppel-Strang-Brüche werden schnell und mit hoher Zuverlässigkeit repariert. Dies gilt auch für die meisten durch Strahlung produzierten Schäden. Erst wenn bei hoher Ionisationsdichte viele Schäden auf der DNA eng beisammen liegen, kann die Reparatur erfolglos werden und die Zelle verliert ihre Teilungsfähigkeit (Klonogener Tod) oder löst sich selbst auf (Apoptotischer Tod).

Das ist das Ziel der Bestrahlung: Tumorzellen sollen irreparabel geschädigt werden.

Weiterführende sehr interessante Grafiken hier:* *http://vts.uni-ulm.de/docs/2009/7111/vts_7111_9976.pdf*



Einige Tumoren weisen jedoch eine nur geringe Strahlungsempfindlichkeit auf. Die Ursache hierfür ist ein Sauerstoffmangel (Hypoxie) im Tumorgewebe.[9] Verschiedene Therapiekonzepte versuchen mit Hilfe von sogenannten Radiosensitizern (Strahlungssensibilisatoren) die Strahlungsempfindlichkeit dieser Tumoren zu erhöhen.
Da im hypoxischem Tumorgewebe die Strahlenwirkung gravierend abnimmt ist es somit naheliegend, das Gewebe mit Sauerstoff zu versorgen, da eine 2-3 fache Strahlensensibilität durch Sauerstoff erreicht werden kann.
*Durch den Nachweis des Markers TKTL1 in den Makrophagen als Indikatorprotein der Vergärung ist es möglich festzustellen, ob Tumorzellen vorhanden sind, die trotz der Anwesenheit von Sauerstoff ihre Energie über die Vergärung von Glukose zu Milchsäure gewinnen. Die damit korrelierende reduzierte Aktivität der Mitochondrien (Abschalten des Verbrennungsstoffwechsels) führt zu einer Hemmung der Radikalbildung; gleichzeitig werden Metabolite über die Vergärung gebildet, die Radikale neutralisieren. Beides führt dazu, dass die Wirkung einer Strahlentherapie reduziert wird. Zudem werden apoptoseauslösende Mechanismen wie z.B. durch Chemotherapien mittels der Abschaltung der Mitochondrien (z.B. infolge der Reduktion von Cytochrom c) unterdrückt. 
Der Vergärungsstoffwechsel spielt damit eine wesentliche Rolle bei der Resistenz gegenüber Strahlen- und Chemotherapien.* 
*Der Verdacht auf eine mögliche Therapieresistenz kann gezielt mit dem Test* Tumorstatus I* untersucht werden. Dieser sollte vor dem Beginn einer Strahlen- oder Chemotherapie durchgeführt werden, insofern kein vollständiger Tumorstatus erhoben wird.*
*Mitochondrien und was sie bewirken:*
_Jede Körperzelle enthält Mitochondrien, in denen unter Sauerstoffverbrauch durch Verbrennung von Zucker und Fettsäuren die Lieferung von Adenosintriphosphat (ATP) stattfindet. ATP, von dem ein 70 kg schwerer Mensch ungefähr 70 kg täglich bildet, wird für alle im Körper ablaufenden Prozesse verbraucht. Wird immer ausreichend ATP gebildet, bleibt der Mensch gesund und sieht mit 90 aus wie er erschien mit 70. Zellen, die viel Energie verbrauchen (Herz, Nerven, Muskulatur) haben eine hohe Zahl an Mitochondrien. In gesunden Herzmuskelzellen machen funktionierende Mitochondrien ungefähr 40% des Gesamtgewichts des Herzens aus, in den Nervenschaltstellen des Gehirns beträgt der Anteil bis zu 60%._ 
_
Die Verbrennung von Zucker ist ungünstiger als die von Fetten. Besonders hierbei entstehen immer freie Radikale, die zwar vom Organismus auch für wichtige Prozesse gebraucht werden, z.B. Zerstörung eindringender Mikroorganismen und Beteiligung an der Bildung von Hormonen aus Cholesterin. Eine übermäßige Bildung schadet jedoch den Zellmembranen und der mitochondrieneigenen Erbsubstanz, die anfälliger ist als die des Zellkerns. Dieser sogenannte oxidative Stress ist die Hauptursache für Alterungsprozesse, chronisch-degenerative Krankheiten, chronische Erschöpfung, Immunschwächen und Krebs. Er ist auch dafür verantwortlich, dass das Immunsystem eines Marathonläufers nach 42 Kilometern für kurze Zeit so geschwächt ist wie das eines Aidskranken im Endstadium._ 
_
Der Körper reagiert auf diesen Angriff Freier Radikaler, der sich in jeder Sekunde tausendfach vollzieht, indem er sie durch Antioxidantien abfängt, das sind Vitamine, Mineralstoffe und Spurenelemente. Reparaturenzyme beheben Schäden am Erbgut, was an dem sehr empfindlichen der Mitochondrien aber kaum gelingt. Im Laufe des Lebens addieren sich diese Schäden mit der Folge, dass die Leistung der Energiekraftwerke stetig abnimmt._ _
Dieser Prozess beginnt schon zwischen dem 3. und 4. Lebensjahrzehnt. Besonders betroffen sind Nervenzellen, Herz- und Muskelzellen. Die Zahl der geschädigten funktionslosen Mitochondrien steigt, denn diese teilen sich weiterhin, wie auch die gesunden. Die Energieleistung nimmt drastisch ab, es kommt zu einem vermehrten Calciumeinstrom in die Zelle und diese stirbt. Muskelkraft, Herzleistung, Sehkraft, überhaupt Organleistungen und auch Hautelastizität nehmen ab abhängig von der Dauer und Intensität der Schädigung. Unsere Lebenskraft sinkt stetig. Somit altern und erkranken wir vor allem durch mitochondriale Schädigung. Dies ist bekannt seit Anfang der achtziger Jahre. Umwelteinflüsse, Dauermedikamente und immer schlechtere Ernährungsgewohnheiten beschleunigen den Prozess. Es entstehen Krankheiten, an denen defekte Mitochondrien beteiligt sind. Insbesondere zählen dazu nachweislich Diabetes Typ 2, Übergewicht, Hormonstörungen, Demenz, Krebs, rund 50 andere Krankheiten sowie ein beschleunigter Alterungsprozess. Altern ist für die Altersforscher eine langsam fortschreitende Krankheit._ _
Die geschädigten Mitochondrien, von denen man weiß, dass sie sich schneller vermehren als die gesunden, können nur noch Zucker verbrennen. Ihre Energiebildung kann dadurch bis auf 16% sinken. Jetzt entstehen noch mehr freie Radikale und der Mensch befindet sich durch diese Dysbalance in einem biochemischen Teufelskreis._ _
Kann man diesen Teufelskreis durchbrechen und den Zellzyklus der gesunden Mitochondrien verbessern? Die bereits erwähnten russischen Forscher entwickelten aufgrund ihrer Beobachtungen die intermittierende Hypoxietherapie (IHT). Für wenige Minuten wird dem Patienten sauerstoffärmere Luft über eine Maske zugeführt. Der Sauerstoffgehalt kann so präzise und individuell gesteuert werden, dass er dem der „dünnen“ Bergluft zwischen 2000 und 6000 Metern Höhe entspricht (Hypoxiephase), gefolgt von einer Gabe sauerstoffreicher Luft (Hyperoxiephase). Man erzeugt somit ein Reizklima. Durch diesen äußerst effektiven Trainingsreiz werden Prozesse in Gang gesetzt, die zum isolierten Untergang geschädigter Mitochondrien führen, den gesunden Mitochondrien, die sich etwa alle 5 Tage teilen, mehr Raum gibt sich zu vermehren und die Energieproduktion zu erhöhen. Dies ist messbar durch Bestimmung der mitochondrialen Zellaktivität. Die Leistungsfähigkeit aller Organe wird verbessert, der Alterungsprozess wird deutlich verzögert, chronische Erkrankungen können durch dieses beschriebene Zelltraining gestoppt oder sogar geheilt werden._
_Mein Bestreben in dieser Ausführung habe ich bewußt auf die unterschiedlichen Betrachtungswinkel gelegt, damit die Grundlagen verständlich und nachvollziehbar sind._
_Es ist sehr wichtig, dass die Zusammenhänge verstanden werden, sonst würden weiterführende Ausführungen zur Sensibilisierung wenig Erfolg haben._
_Weiterhin ist mir klar, dass dieser Ansatz noch sehr jung ist und primär für die Zielgruppe gelten kann, die weitgehend fortgeschritten ist und alle Ressourcen einer nebenwirkungsarmen Lebensverlängerung nutzen will.

Freundliche Grüsse
Hans-J._

----------


## Harald_1933

> Da im hypoxischem Tumorgewebe die Strahlenwirkung gravierend abnimmt ist es somit naheliegend, das Gewebe mit Sauerstoff zu versorgen, da eine 2-3 fache Strahlensensibilität durch Sauerstoff erreicht werden kann.


Hallo Hans-Jürgen,

unter Einbeziehung der eingeblendeten Links ist schon ein erheblicher Zeitaufwand erforderlich, um die von Dir eingestellten Darstellungen erschöpfend zur Kenntnis nehmen zu können. Ich sehe in der von mir zitierten Passage einen gewissen Widerspruch, nachdem doch allgemein bekannt ist, dass ein Tumor Sauerstoff zum Wachstum benötigt. Wie will man denn nun vor einer Radiatio vorher feststellen, ob Hypoxie vorliegt? Wer soll denn dann schlußendlich verantworten, dem Tumor zusätzlich Sauerstoff zur Verfügung zu stellen, damit eine Bestrahlung bessere Ergebnisse erzielt?

Gruß Harald.

*"Umwälzungen finden in Sackgassen statt"
*(Bertolt Brecht)

----------


## Hans-J.

Hallo Harald,

danke, dass du dir so viel Mühe mit dem Verständnis von Hypoxie und Reoxygenierung machst, obwohl du nicht zu der Zielgruppe von Betroffenen, welche die verminderten Möglichkeiten der palliativen RT in Anspruch nehmen müssen, gehörst.




> Ich sehe in der von mir zitierten Passage einen gewissen Widerspruch, nachdem doch allgemein bekannt ist, dass ein Tumor Sauerstoff zum Wachstum benötigt. Wie will man denn nun vor einer Radiatio vorher feststellen, ob Hypoxie vorliegt? Wer soll denn dann schlußendlich verantworten, dem Tumor zusätzlich Sauerstoff zur Verfügung zu stellen, damit eine Bestrahlung bessere Ergebnisse erzielt?



Das Hypoxie zum überwiegenden Anteil in Tumoren vorliegt ist in der Wissenschaft recht gut belegt.

http://www.aerzteblatt.de/archiv/171...mor-bekaempfen




> nachdem doch allgemein bekannt ist, dass ein Tumor Sauerstoff zum Wachstum benötigt


Tumore können sich sowohl aus Oxygenierung als auch aus hypoxischem Tumorgewebe verstoffwechseln. 
Der Unterschied liegt in der zigfachen Verstärkung bei der Azidose durch Laktat ( Hypoxie ) mit der Folge von Resistenz bei der RT/Chemo, mit der Folge von Mutation, Expression, erhöhter Metastasierung, verringertes apoptotisches Potential, wie sich eindrucksvoll an den Parameter p53, BCL 2, CD 44 u.a. zeigt.
Bei gut oxygenierten Tumoren ist neben einer hohen Strahlensensibilität, auch noch die natürliche Apoptose aktiv. ( Ganz vereinfacht dargestellt )




> In der Radiotherapie manifestiert sich der durch die ionisierte Strahlung hervorgerufene Schaden über den indirekten Effekt erst durch die Oxidation der DNA
> (Brown und Wilson 2004). Der DNA-Schaden wird daher durch die Anwesenheit von Sauerstoff fixiert (Hall und Giaccia 2006). Dies hat zur Folge, dass bei einer
> verminderten Sauerstoffkonzentration unter Bestrahlung deutlich mehr Zellen überleben, als dies unter normoxischen Bedingungen der Fall ist. Um die gleiche
> Anzahl von Zellen zu zerstören muss daher für hypoxische Zellen eine höhere Bestrahlungsdosis verwendet werden.


Erste klinische Untersuchungen deuten an, dass besonders Patienten mit hypoxischen Tumoren von spezifischen therapeutischen Interventionen, die gegen die Hypoxie gerichtetsind, profitieren könnten.

Das können sein:

. Medikamente
. Erhöhung des HB Wertes
. Hyperthermie u.a.


Gruss
Hans-J.

----------


## MalteR

Guten Abend Hans,

*Nach Versagen einer Chemotherapie folgendauf eine fraktionierte Bestrahlung konnte neben einer verstärkten  Expression von Pgp auch eine erhöhte Expression von MRP1 gefunden werden  (Bottke et al. 2008, Harvie et al. 1997, Hill et al. 2000).*

Was ist Ursache und was ist Wirkung? Wie siehst Du das?

In dem Link der Uni Ulm wurde MDR als eigenständig sowohl bei der Chemo- als auch der Strahlenbehandlung betrachtet. Die ABC-Transporter erfüllen jawohl in allen Lebewesen/Pflanzen eine sinnvolle Aufgabe, indem sie Fremdstoffe aus den Zellen entfernen.
Nur kommen sie uns bei der Behandlung mit Zytostatika in die Quere, in dem sie den Fremdstoff mit hoher Geschwindigkeit und großem Erfolg aus der Zelle pumpen.

Stellt sich mir wieder die Frage: Wappnen sich TZ sofort oder reagieren sie erst bei Behandlung? Und machen das alle TZ so?

Es scheint ja so zu sein, dass es Marker gibt, die die Wirksamkeit bzw. Unwirksamkeit von Chemo- und Strahlenbehandlung anzeigen. Warum werden die nicht genutzt?

* Expression von Pgp* (P-Glykoprotein-Effluxpumpe)
Über die Recherche zu diesem Begriff bin ich auf Deinen Thread Paradigmenwechsel auch bei Strahlen und Chemotherapie? 				gestoßen. Gute Ergänzung.

Herzliche Grüße

MalteR

----------


## Hans-J.

Hallo Reinhard, Christian, Malte&Forum,

diesen Beitrag habe ich hier - in Fortgeschritten - eingestellt, weil ich den Beitrag von Christian nicht wieder gefunden habe. Er dürfte sich aus meiner Sicht hier auch besser aufgehoben fühlen, weil er nur eine bestimmte Zielgruppe anspricht.

@Reinhard

um es etwas Einfacher zu machen, habe ich zunächst einmal einige Grundlagen nachfolgend eingestellt. Anspruchsvollere Links werden folgen, wenn es erwünscht ist.

Unbedingt gehören aus meiner Sicht die nachfolgenden Grundlagen zu Tumorstammzellen in Verbindung mit Hypoxie, die ich irgendwann einmal zusammengetragen habe und den unten ausgewiesenen Quellen entnommen sind:

Normale Stammzellen sind in der gesunden Prostata für die Bildung des Gewebes verantwortlich, sie unterscheiden sich aber von Prostatakrebsstammzellen u. a. durch ihre Eigenschaften und Oberflächenmarker. In einer Studie mit Prostatakrebs-Biopsien aus Prostatektomien wurden Prostatakrebsstammzellen mit spezifischen Oberflächenmarkern isoliert und vermehrt [7]. In einer anderen Studie [13] wurde gezeigt, dass diese pluripotenten Krebsstammzellen die Fähigkeit haben, nach ihrer Verpflanzung in einen neuen Wirt (Maus) den ursprünglichen Tumor in seiner ganzen zellulären Mannigfaltigkeit (inklusive sekretorischer Zellen, Basalzellen und neuroendokriner Zellen) und hoher Ähnlichkeit in Bezug auf Histopathologie und Gleason Score zu generieren. Die Krebsstammzellen waren überwiegend _Androgenrezeptor-negativ_ und hatten die Oberflächenmarker CD44, CD133 und CD117.

Beim Prostatakrebs könnten diese Prostatakrebsstammzellen auch ein weiterer Grund dafür sein, dass die Hormonentzugstherapie seit ihrer Erfindung durch Huggins und Hodges im Jahre 1941 den Beweis schuldig geblieben ist, tatsächlich das Leben von Krebskranken zu verlängern. Zwar kann sie palliativ die Symptomatik der Erkrankungen und ihres Fortschreitens mildern, jedoch gibt es bis heute keinen schlüssigen Beweis, dass sie das Leben verlängern kann, _wie die aktuellen Leitlinien der Europäischen Gesellschaft für Urologie darlegen._ Denn die Hormonablation scheint wirkungslos gegen Prostatakrebsstammzellen bzw. verschafft diesen sogar einen Überlebensvorteil [27], indem sie die reifen Prostatakrebszellen abtötet, während Prostatakrebsstammzellen vom Hormonentzug nicht beeinträchtigt werden. Daher kommt es nach einer massiven Remission letztlich zum Fortschreiten der Erkrankung in das hormonrefraktäre Stadium, wo der Tumor von primitiven blasten-ähnlichen, Androgen-unabhängigen Krebszellen gebildet wird. Folgerichtig wäre das sinnvolle Hauptziel der Forschung, Mittel gegen eben diese Tumorstammzellen zu finden. 

Leider ist dieses Unterfangen nicht einfach, weil Stammzellen im ganzen Organismus für die Regeneration des Gewebes verantwortlich sind. Alle Stammzellen abzutöten bedeutete, das Leben auszulöschen. Ziel wäre es daher, zunächst die wesentlichen Unterschiede zwischen gesunden von kranken Stammzellen zu definieren. Tatsächlich ergeben sich hieraus hochinteressante Therapieansätze.

*Was unterscheidet normale Stammzellen von Krebsstammzellen?*

Entzündungsprozesse scheinen eine zentrale Rolle in der malignen Entartung von Stammzellen zu spielen. Durch Entzündungsprozesse wandern Stammzellen in das Gewebe ein und können sich im Verlauf einer chronischen Entzündung maligne transformieren. Dies wurde unter anderem beim Magenkarzinom nachgewiesen [19].


In einer Studie [4] wurden Biopsien von gesundem und bösartigem Prostatagewebe untersucht und verglichen. Genexpressionsprofile von 581 Genen wurden erstellt und die Expressionsmuster mit RT-PCR, Flow-Zytometrie und Immunozytochemie validiert. Ein besonders deutlicher Unterschied war die Hochregulierung von Entzündungsgenen wie Interleukin 6 und NF-kappaB beim Krebsgewebe. Ein Hemmstoff von NF-kappaB zeigte eine gezielte proapoptotische Wirkung auf Krebsstammzellen, während gesunde Stammzellen nicht beeinträchtigt wurden. Die Schlussfolgerung der Studie: NF-kappaB ist ein Hauptfaktor, der die Apoptoseresistenz von Krebsstammzellen kontrolliert, und damit ein attraktives Ziel chemopräventiver und chemotherapeutischer Interventionen darstellt. 
*
Wie kann man die Apoptoseresistenz von Krebsstammzellen durchbrechen?
*
Granatapfel-Polyphenole sind potente NF-kappaB-Aktivierungshemmer. In einer Studie führten fermentierte Granatapfelsaftpolyphenole bei Leukämiezellen entweder zur Redifferenzierung oder zur Apoptose  eine Bestätigung der oben beschriebenen Zusammenhänge [22]. Pflanzenstoffe wie Granatapfel-Polyphenole oder auch Curcumin und Parthenolide greifen direkt Krebsursachen, wie entzündungsaktivierte Krebsstammzellen, regulativ an, während gesundes Gewebe unbeeinflusst bleibt. 


*Die entscheidende Rolle des Milieus (Nische)*

Wer vor einem Jahrzehnt von Tumormilieu oder der Rolle des umliegenden Gewebes und Milieus gesprochen hätte, wäre in Fachkreisen nicht ernst genommen worden. Inzwischen gibt es zu den Schlagworten microenvironment und cancer in medline nahezu 6000 Veröffentlichungen. Das neue Schlagwort microenvironmentwird mit Nische übersetzt und beschreibt das komplexe Umfeld und die vielfältigen, noch wenig erforschten Signale aus dem umliegenden Gewebe und der unterstützenden extrazellulären Matrix auf die Zelle [29]. Werden gewöhnliche Körperzellen aus ihrem Umfeld gerissen und in Kultur gebracht, neigen sie dazu,sich teilweise zu entdifferenzieren. Stammzellen hingegen vermehren sich im Kulturmedium rasch und differenzieren sich  so als wäre dies ihr normales Programm. Die Kunst ihrer Züchtung besteht tatsächlich im geeigneten Kulturmedium. 

_Viele der Gene und Signalkaskaden, die sich als wichtig für die Signalgebung zwischen Stammzellen und ihrer Nische erwiesen haben, sind im Zusammenhang mit Krebs bekannt. Auch das weist darauf hin, dass die Nische eine Rolle für die letzten Schritte zur malignen Entartung spielt.
_

Durch die Wirkung der Nische kann eine vorgeschädigte Stammzelle jahre- oder jahrzehntelang ruhig gehalten werden, sich aber im geeigneten Milieu mit enormer Geschwindigkeit zu Krebs entwickeln. Dies entspricht der klinischen Erfahrung, dass ein anscheinend ausgeheilter Krebs plötzlich besonders heftig rezidivieren und dann schnell zum Tode führen kann.

Der heutige Kenntnisstand erlaubt die Schlussfolgerung, dass die Nische (Gewebeumfeld) auch in Anwesenheit von starken Onkogenen als ein bedeutender Tumorsuppressor agieren kann bzw. als wichtiger Tumorpromotor bei präkanzerösen oder anscheinend gesunden Zellenist.
Die Krebszelle ist nie isoliert von ihrem Umfeld zu betrachten, die Krebsentstehung ist sicherlich wesentlich komplexer als die Folge von Mutationen der Erbinformation, wie jahrzehntelang geglaubt wurde. Dies zeigen auch die neuen Forschungsergebnisse der Epigenetik.

Die Auswirkungen des Krebsstammzellmodells in seiner Interaktion mit dem Tumorumfeld auf die Behandlung von Krebs sind weitreichend. _Wenn das traditionelle Vorgehen die Tumormasse zwar reduziert_, *dabei das Tumorumfeld weiter schädigt und die Krebsstammzellen verfehlt, wird der Krebs wiederkehren*  wahrscheinlich aggressiver als zuvor. 
*
Wie kann man die Tumorlast sowie die* _Krebs_*stammzellen senken?
*
Behandlungsverfahren, die gezielt gegen Tumorstammzellen gerichtet sind, könnten hingegen den eigentlichen Motor der Krankheit zerstören, während eine sinnvolle Therapie des Tumormilieus dem Tumor den Wachstumsboden entzieht. Dabei kommt Bewegung/Sport und dem Säure-Basen-Haushalt eine besondere Bedeutung zu. 

Bei Krebszellen ist die Zellatmung stark eingeschränkt und wird durch eine aerobe Glykolyse (Warburg-Effekt) zum Teil ersetzt. Hierbei korreliert das Ausmaß der Milchsäure-Produktion positiv mit der Malignität und Radio/Chemotherapieresistenz des Tumors sowie der schlechten Prognose [48] [49]. Eine Ausleitung der Milchsäure, die den Tumor vor Immunabwehr, Radio- und Chemotherapie schützt und die Invasion fördert, könnte daher ein bisher übersehener zentraler Bestandteil der Krebstherapie sein. Zudem setzt der Körper in einem sauren Milieu vermehrt entzündungsfördernde Substanzen wie NF-kappaB, TNF-alpha und COX-2 frei, welche den Knochenabbau beschleunigen und ein insgesamt proentzündliches, tumorfreundliches Milieu schaffen.

Die aerobe Glykolyse verschafft Krebszellen enorme Selektionsvorteile, indem sie ihre Wachstumsnische stark übersäuern und so ihre Metastasierung vorantreiben. In einem Tumormodell wurde das Maß der Übersäuerung als der entscheidende Schritt vom lokalisierten Tumor zur aggressiven Invasion ermittelt[33].

Andere Enzyme und Stoffwechselvorgänge scheinen eine höhere Bedeutung zu haben. Zahlreiche Studien finden sich zum Glyoxalase-Komplex. Durch den Glyoxalase-Enzym-Komplex produzieren aggressive Krebsstammzellen große Mengen schwer abbaubarer linksdrehender Milchsäure. Glyoxalase-1 wird u. a. durch Curcumin [39] gehemmt und gilt als neues mögliches Therapieziel bei der Leukämietherapie [47]. Durch die Hemmung kann Methylglyoxal nicht zu linksdrehender Milchsäure abgebaut werden und hat eine tumorstatische Wirkung.

Zahlreiche Studien weisen übrigens auf die Bedeutung der LDH5 als ein interessanter Marker für die Milchsäureproduktion fortgeschrittener Tumore hin (z. B. 51 und 52).. 
Eine wichtige Rolle bei der aeroben Glykolyse und dem damit verbundenen Krebswachstum spielt das Gen TKTL1 (transketolase-like-1). Die Aktivierung von TKTL1 in Krebszellen führt zu einer erhöhten Glukoseaufnahme, einer verstärkten Milchsäureproduktion sowie einem maligneren Phänotyp der Krebszellen. Zahlreiche Studien zeigen, dass eine erhöhte Expression von TKTL1 mit einer geringeren Überlebensrate, einer erhöhten Anzahl an Metastasen und Rezidiven und einer Resistenz gegenüber Chemo- und Strahlentherapien verbunden ist (51, 52).

Krebszellen bewahren ein alkalisches intrazelluläres Milieu, indem sie die Säuren nach außen pumpen. Eine Hemmung aller Protonentransportmechanismen wird zurzeit als Therapiemöglichkeit diskutiert: Eine intrazelluläre Azidose soll die Tumorzellen abtöten [15]. Dieser theoretische Ansatz allerdings unterschätzt möglicherweise die erheblichen systemischen Nebenwirkungen einer umfassenden Hemmung aller Protonentransportmechanismen und vor allem auch die Überlebensfähigkeit von Tumorzellen, die in ihrem Stoffwechsel ständig Milchsäure produzieren.

*Praktische Aspekte der Milieubereinigung
*
Übersteigen freie Radikale, Säuren, Fette und Zucker die Pufferkapazität der Grundsubstanz, dient diese nicht mehr als physiologisches Zwischenlager, sondern alsMülldeponie. Gegenmaßnahmen sind insbesondere regulationstherapeutische Verfahren, Säure-Basen-Regulation, Leberentlastung und Bewegungstraining. Auch die Ganzkörper-Hyperthermie hat nicht nur direkte Antitumor-Effekte, sondern dient auch der Milieubereinigung.
Ich bitte die Ausführungen gut zu lesen, denn sie beinhalten z.T. weitgehend zusammenfassende Elemente.


Die Ausbildung von hypoxischen Bereichen in soliden Tumoren stellt einen kritischen
Aspekt bei dem Verlauf einer Tumorerkrankung dar. Hypoxische Tumorzellen zeichnen
sich durch ein verringertes apoptotisches Potential und eine erhöhte Resistenz gegen
konventionelle Therapien, wie Bestrahlung und Chemotherapie, aus. Darüber hinaus
begünstigt eine Sauerstoffunterversorgung die Entstehung von weiteren zellulären
Mutationen als auch die Bildung von Metastasen und trägt somit zum Fortschreiten der
Tumorerkrankung bei. Das Prostata-Karzinom ist die häufigste Tumorerkrankung beim
männlichen Erwachsenen und die zweithäufigste Todesursache auf Grund einer
neoplastischen Erkrankung. Hypoxie in Prostata-Tumoren trägt entscheidend zur
einem aggressiveren Wachstum als auch einer erschwerten Behandlung bei.

*Ursachen für die Hypoxie sind die schnelle Proliferation des Tumorgewebes, die mit einem erhöhten Sauerstoffverbrauch einhergeht, und eine anormale Vaskularisierung und Mikrozirkulation innerhalb des Tumors. ( Azidose und saures Milieu wurde weiter oben schon ausgeführt )***

In der Radiotherapie manifestiert sich der durch die ionisierte Strahlung hervorgerufene
Schaden über den indirekten Effekt erst durch die Oxidation (Brown und Wilson 2004). Der dann eintretende DNA-Schaden wird daher durch die Anwesenheit von Sauerstoff fixiert (Hall und Giaccia 2006). 
Dies hat zur Folge, dass bei einer verminderten Sauerstoffkonzentration unter Bestrahlung deutlich mehr Zellen überleben, als dies unter normoxischen Bedingungen der Fall ist. Um die gleiche Anzahl von Zellen zu zerstören muss daher für hypoxische Zellen eine höhere Bestrahlungsdosis verwendet werden. 

*Inter- und intra tumorale Heterogenität der Tumorhypoxie***
**
Erste klinische Untersuchungen deuten an, dass besonders Patienten mit hypoxischen Tumoren von spezifischen therapeutischen Interventionen, die gegen die Hypoxie gerichtet sind, profitieren könnten

Grüsse
Hans-J.



Quellen:
*Literatur*

[1] Al-Hajj M, Wicha MS, Benito-Hernandez A et al. Prospective identification of tumorigenic breast cancer cells. Proc Natl Acad Sci USA 2003; 100: 3983-3988.
[2] Barcellos-Hoff MH, and Ravani SA. Irradiated mammary gland stroma promotes the expression of tumorigenic potential by unirradiated epithelial cells. Cancer Res 2000; 60, 1254-1260.
[3] Bhatia R, Holtz M, Niu N et al. Persistence of malignant hematopoietic progenitors in chronic myelogenous leukemia patients in complete cytogenetic remission following imatinib mesylate treatment. Blood 2003; 101: 4701-4707.
[4] Birnie R, Bryce SD, Roome C et al. Gene expression profiling of human prostate cancer stem cells reveals a pro-inflammatory phenotype and the importance of extracellular matrix interactions. Genome Biol 2008; 9 (5): Epub 2008 May 20.
[5] Bonnet D, and Dick JE. Human acute myeloid leukemia is organized as a hierarchy that originates from a primitive hematopoietic cell. Nat Med 1997; 3, 730-737.
[6] Chin K, de Solorzano CO, Knowles D et al In situ analyses of genome instability in breast cancer. Nat Genet 2004; 36: 984-988.
[7] Collins AT, Berry PA, Hyde C et al. Prospective identification of tumorigenic prostate cancer stem cells. Cancer Res 2005; 65: 10946-10951.
[8] Cohen RM, Stephenson RL, Feldman GM. Bicarbonate secretion modulates ammonium absorption in rat distal colon in vivo. Am J Physiol Renal Physiol 1998; 254: 657-67.
[9] Dolberg DS, Hollingsworth R, Hertle M, Bissell MJ. Wounding and its role in RSV-mediated tumor formation. Science 1985; 230, 676678.
[10] Galli R, Binda E, Orfarelli U et al. Isolation and characterization of tumorigenic, stem-like neural precursors from human glioblastoma. Cancer Res 2004; 64: 7011-7021.
[11] Graham SM, Jørgensen HG, Allan E et al. Primitive, quiescent, Philadelphia-positive stem cells from patients with chronic myeloid leukemia are insensitive to STI571 in vitro. Blood 2002; 99: 319-325.
[12] Griffin JD. Leukemia stem cells and constitutive activation of NFkappaB. Blood 2001; 98 (8): 2291-2291.
[13] Gu G, Yuan J, Wills M, Kasper S. Prostate cancer cells with stem cell characteristics reconstitute the original human tumor in vivo. Cancer Res 2007; 67: 4807-4815.
[14] Guzman ML, Swiderski CF, Howard DS et al. Preferential induction of apoptosis for primary human leukemic stem cells. Proc Natl Acad Sci USA 2002: 99: 16220-16225.
[15] Harguindey S, Arranz JL, Wahl ML et al. .Proton transport inhibitors as potentially selective anticancer drugs. Anticancer Res 2009; 29 (6): 2127-36.
[16] Hemmati HD, Nakano I, Lazareff JA et al. Cancerous stem cells can arise from pediatric brain tumors. Proc Natl Acad Sci USA 2003; 100: 15178-15183.
[17] Hochedlinger K, Blelloch R, Brennan C et al. Reprogramming of a melanoma genome by nuclear transplantation. Genes Dev 2004; 18: 1875-1885.
[18] Hope KJ, Jin L, Dick JE. Acute myeloid leukemia originates from a hierarchy of leukemic stem cell classes that differ in self-renewal capacity. Nat Immunol 2004; 5: 738-743.
[19] Houghton J, Stoicov C, Nomura S et al. Gastric cancer originating from bone marrow-derived cells. Science 2004; 306: 1568-71.
[20] Howe JR, Roth S, Ringold JC et al. Mutations in the SMAD4/DPC4 gene in juvenile polyposis. Science 1998; 280: 10861088.
[21] Jones RJ, Matsui WH, Smith BD. Cancer stem cells: are we missing the target? J. Natl. Cancer Inst 2004; 96: 583585.
[22] Kawaii S, Lansky EP. Differentiation-promoting activity of pomegranate (Punica granatum) fruit extracts in HL-60 human promyelocytic leukemia cells. Journal of Medicinal Food 2004; 7: 13-18. 
[23] Kenny PA, Bissell MJ. Tumor reversion: Correction of malignant behavior by microenvironmental cues. Int J Cancer 2003; 107: 688-695.
[24] Kim CF, Jackson EL, Woolfenden AE et al. Identification of bronchioalveolar stem cells in normal lung and lung cancer. Cell 2005; 121: 823-835.
[25] Lapidot T, Sirard C, Vormoor J et al. A cell initiating human acute myeloid leukaemia after transplantation into SCID mice. Nature 1994; 367: 645-648.
[26] Li C, Heidt DG, Dalerba P et al. Identification of pancreatic cancer stem cells. Cancer Res 2007; 67: 1030-1037.
[27] Litvinov IV, De Marzo AM, Isaacs JT. Is the Achilles heel for prostate cancer therapy a gain of function in androgen receptor signaling? J. Clin Endocrinol Metab 2003; 88: 2972-2982.
[28] Milford J, Duran-Reynals F. Growth of a chicken sarcoma virus in the chick embryo in the absence of neoplasia. Cancer Res 1943; 3: 578-584.
[29] Mina J, Bissell and Mark A. Context, tissue plasticity, and cancer: Are tumor stem cells also regulated by the microenvironment? Cancer Cell 2005; 7: 17.
[30] Mintz B, llmensee K. Normal genetically mosaic mice produced from malignant teratocarcinoma cells. Proc. Natl Acad Sci USA 1975; 72: 3585-3589.
[31] Monzani E, Facchetti F, Galmozzi E et al. Melanoma contains CD133 and ABCG2 positive cells with enhanced tumourigenic potential. Eur. J Cancer 2007; 43: 935-946. 
[32] O'Brien, C.A., Pollett, A., Gallinger, S., Dick, J.E. (2007). A human colon cancer cell capable of initiating tumour growth in immunodeficient mice. Nature 445, 106110.
[33] Patel AA, Gawlinski ET, Lemieux SK, Gatenby RA. A cellular automaton model of early tumor growth and invasion. J Theor Biol. 2001; 213 (3): 315-31.
[34] Potten CS, Wilson JW, Booth C. Regulation and Significance of Apoptosis in the Stem Cells of the Gastrointestinal Epithelium. Stem Cells 1997; 15 (2): 82-93.
[35] Prince ME, Sivanandan R, Kaczorowski A et al. Identification of a subpopulation of cells with cancer stem cell properties in head and neck squamous cell carcinoma. Proc Natl Acad Sci USA 2007; 104: 973978. 
[36] Reya T, Morrison SJ, Clarke MF, Weissman IL. Stem cells, cancer, and cancer stem cells. Nature 2001; 414: 105-111.
[37] Ricci-Vitiani L, Lombardi DG, Pilozzi E et al. Identification and expansion of human colon-cancer-initiating cells. Nature 2007; 445: 111115. 
[38] Rous P. A transmissible avian neoplasm. (Sarcoma of the common fowl). J Exp Med; 150: 738-753.
[39] Santel T, Pflug G, Hemdan NY, et al. Curcumin inhibits glyoxalase 1: a possible link to its anti-inflammatory and antitumor activity. PLoS ONE. 2008; 3: e3508.
[40] Sieweke MH, Bissell MJ. The tumor-promoting effect of wounding: A possible role for TGF-beta-induced stromal alterations. Crit Rev Oncog 1994; 5: 297-311.
[41] Sieweke MH, Thompson NL, Sporn MB, Bissell MJ. Mediation of wound-related Rous sarcoma virus tumorigenesis by TGF-beta. Science 1990; 248: 1656-1660.
[42] Singh SK, Clarke ID, Terasaki M et al. Identification of a cancer stem cell in human brain tumors. Cancer Res 2003; 63: 58215828.
[43] Singh SK, Hawkins C, Clarke ID et al. Identification of human brain tumour initiating cells. Nature 2004; 432: 396-401.
[44] Smallbone K, Maini PK, Gatenby RA. Episodic, transient systemic acidosis delays evolution of the malignant phenotype: Possible mechanism for cancer prevention by increased physical activity. Biol Direct 2010; 5: 22.
[45] Sternlicht MD, Lochter A, Sympson CJ et al. The stromal proteinase MMP3/stromelysin-1 promotes mammary carcinogenesis. Cell 1999; 98: 137-146.
[46] Stoker AW, Hatier C, Bissell MJ. The embryonic environment strongly attenuates v-src oncogenesis in mesenchymal and epithelial tissues, but not in endothelia. J. Cell Biol 1990; 111: 217-228.
[47] Takeuchi M, Kimura S, Kuroda J et al. Glyoxalase-I is a novel target against Bcr-Abl+ leukemic cells acquiring stem-like characteristics in a hypoxic environment. Cell Death Differ 2010; 17 (7):1211-20.
[48] Walenta S, Mueller-Klieser WF. Lactate: mirror and motor of tumor malignancy. Semin Radiat Oncol 2004; 14 (3): 267-74.
[49] Walenta S, Wetterling M, Lehrke M et al. High lactate levels predict likelihood of metastases, tumor recurrence, and restricted patient survival in human cervical cancers. Cancer Res 2000; 60: 916-21.
[50] Wiseman BS, and Werb Z. Stromal effects on mammary gland development and breast cancer. Science 2002; 296, 1046-1049.
[51] Danner BC, Didilis VN, Wiemeyer S, Stojanovic T, Kitz J, Emmert A, Füzesi L, Schöndube FA Long-term survival is linked to serum LDH and partly to tumour LDH-5 in NSCLC. .Anticancer Res. 2010 Apr;30(4):1347-51.
[52] Koukourakis MI, Giatromanolaki A, Winter S, Leek R, Sivridis E, Harris AL. Lactate dehydrogenase 5 expression in squamous cell head and neck cancer relates to prognosis following radical or postoperative radiotherapy. Oncology. 2009;77(5):285-92. Epub 2009 Nov 16.
[53] Kayser G, Sienel W, Kubitz B, Mattern D, Stickeler E, Passlick B, Werner M, Zur Hausen A. Poor outcome in primary non-small cell lung cancers is predicted by transketolase TKTL1 expression. Pathology. 2011 Dec;43(7):719-24.
[54] Schwaab J, Horisberger K, Ströbel P, Bohn B, Gencer D, Kähler G, Kienle P, Post S, Wenz F, Hofmann WK, Hofheinz RD, Erben P. Expression of Transketolase like gene 1 (TKTL1) predicts disease-free survival in patients with locally advanced rectal cancer receiving neoadjuvant chemoradiotherapy.BMC Cancer. 2011 Aug 19;11:363.

----------


## gunterman

*Oxidants, antioxidants and the current incurability of metastatic cancers
Jim Watson*

Hallo Hans,

danke für dein unermüdliches Forschen in den Bereichen Tumorzellen Hypoxie und Tumorstammzellen.

Aktuell hat sich auch Nobelpreisträger Jim Watson mit deiner Thematik beschäftigt und wie es in der Medizin nicht überraschend ist, kommt er unter ebenso sorgfältiger Auswertung der Literatur wie du, zu von deinen Ausführungen teilweise abweichenden Ergebnissen.

http://rsob.royalsocietypublishing.o.../1/120144.full
Pubmed Referenz: http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/2...?dopt=Abstract

Für Betroffene mit fortgeschrittenem Prostatatumor, die nicht so sehr an den theoretischen Ausführungen interessiert sind, ist insbesondere die konträr zu deinen Ergebnissen stehende Einschätzung der Antioxidantien-Supplementierung ggf. wichtig.
Zu den Antioxidantien zählen auch die polyphenolischen Antioxidantien (Resveratrol, Granatapfelpolyphenole, usw. siehe: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Antioxidans ).

"22. Free-radical-destroying antioxidative nutritional supplements may have caused more cancers than they have prevented"

Jim Watson geht davon aus, dass im fortgeschrittenen Tumorstadium ein Überschuß an Antioxidantien in den Tumorzellen besteht, der durch Supplementierung noch gesteigert wird.* Der Antioxidantienüberschuß in den Tumorzellen führt zu niedrigerem Level Reaktiver Sauerstoffspezies (ROS Reactive Oxygen Species) und damit zu einer Veringerung bzw. sogar Verhinderung der Apoptose von Tumorzellen.*
"20. Lower reactive oxygen species levels in stem cells reflect higher levels of antioxidants"
"16. Reactive oxygen species may directly induce most apoptosis."

Antioxidantien-Supplementierung ist somit im Sinne von Jim Watson, insbesondere bei fortgeschrittenem Tumorstadium, kontraproduktiv.

Für die Apoptose von Krebsstammzellen sieht Jim Watson in Metformin einen gewissen Hoffnungsträger, aber voraussichtlich begrenzt auf p53 Stammzellen.
"21. Metformin selectively targets (kills) mesenchymal cancer stem cells"
"...metformin preferentially kills p53− − stem cells..."

Eine Wirkung enfaltet Metformin nach Watson anscheinend nur bei fortgeschrittenem Tumorstadium und ggf. auch nur in Kombination mit Chemo- oder Antiandrogentherapie.
Ende 2013 erwartet hier Jim Watson durch derzeit laufende Studien mehr Klarheit.

Grüße
Günter

----------


## gunterman

Um Verwechslungen vorzubeugen, der richtige Name des Nobelpreisträgers ist *James* *Watson*. Die Publikation "Oxidants, antioxidants and the current incurability of metastatic cancers" hat er aber, warum auch immer, unter dem Pseudonym Jim Watson veröffentlicht.
Seine Online-Veröffentlichung hat, wie nicht anders zu erwarten war, eine kontroverse Diskussion ausgelöst.

----------


## Hans-J.

Hallo Günter&Forum,

zuest einmal auch meinen Dank, dass du so tief eingedrungen bist. 
Es dürfte schwierig sein, die bereits schon vorliegende gute Studienlage zu der Antioxidantien- Supplementierung durch neue Erkenntnisse zum Nachdenken zu bewegen.

Hierzu noch einmal ein Link aus hiesigen Landen. Natürlich schadet es nicht, über den Teich zu schauen.
Dieser Link hat es in sich, da er fast alle Erkrankungsgrade bei PCa und den unterschiedlichen Stadien rechnung trägt. 

http://www.granatapfelsaft.de/?Krebs%2F_Prostatakrebs




> Jim Watson geht davon aus, dass im fortgeschrittenen Tumorstadium ein Überschuß an Antioxidantien in den Tumorzellen besteht, der durch Supplementierung noch gesteigert wird.* Der Antioxidantienüberschuß in den Tumorzellen führt zu niedrigerem Level Reaktiver Sauerstoffspezies (ROS Reactive Oxygen Species) und damit zu einer Veringerung bzw. sogar Verhinderung der Apoptose von Tumorzellen.*


Diese These steht natürlich im krassen Gegensatz zu den bestehenden wissenschaftlichen Erkenntnissen und der bestehenden Studienlage.
Obwohl die Wirksamkeit in den Studien ja offenbar nachgewiesen ist, aber der Wirkungsweg wohl weniger, ist es unverkennbar festzustellen, dass hier weiterer Forschungsbedarf besteht. Aber wen interessiert es, wenn die Wissenschaft diesen offenbaren Dissenz zunächst - nach neuerer Thesenaufstellung - dann ausdiskutiert.




> *Gemische antioxidativ wirksamer Substanzen in der Krebstherapie*.
> 
> Eine Vielzahl von Studien und Untersuchungen sprechen dafür, dass extern verabreichte Antioxidantien in der Krebsbehandlung ihre volle Wirkung erst dann entfalten, wenn sie in Kombination eingesetzt werden. Denn, so legen viele Forschungsergebnisse nahe, unterschiedliche Antioxidantien arbeiten bei ihrer radikalentschärfenden Tätigkeit quasi Hand in Hand. So konnten etwa Passtori et al. (1998) zeigen, dass das natürliche Karotinoid der Tomate (Lycopen) dann besonders effektiv gegen Krebszellen vorgeht, wenn es nicht allein, sondern in Kombination mit Vitamin E verabreicht wird. In der Studie hemmten die beiden Antioxidantien, sobald sie simultan gegeben wurden, in vitro das Wachstum von Prostatakrebszellen geradezu dramatisch (bis zu 90 Prozent). Die Autoren sprechen von einem synergistischen Effekt der beiden Antioxidantien. In eine ähnliche Richtung weist die klinische Studie von Lissoni et al (1998) an 50 Krebspatienten. Die Autoren konnten zeigen, dass das antioxidativ wirksame Epiphysen-Hormon Melatonin das Ansprechen der Patienten auf eine Chemotherapie dann besonders deutlich verbessert, wenn Melatonin gemeinsam mit pflanzlichen Substanzen aus Aloe vera verabreicht wird.



*Antioxidantien arbeiten Hand in Hand


*Bereits an wenigen Beispielen wird deutlich, dass einzelne Antioxidantien nicht isoliert betrachtet werden dürfen. Vielmehr hat jeder einzelne Radikalenfänger seine Bedeutung im großen Netzwerk der antioxidativen Schutzsysteme. Aus diesem Grunde ist es müßig, eine Rangfolge der Wichtigkeit von Radikalenfängern aufzustellen. Wissenschaftliche Daten lassen keinen Zweifel daran, dass das antioxidative Netzwerk im Organismus seine volle Kraft erst dann entfaltet, wenn verschiedene Antioxidantien in unterschiedlichen Zellkompartimenten oder im Extrazellulärraum zusammen wirken und Hand in Hand arbeiten.

*Oxidativer Stress*  
die Schutzsysteme sind überlastet:

Freie Radikale sind trotz ihrer Aggressivität im Normalfall kein Problem für den Organismus  vorausgesetzt die Schutzsysteme zu ihrer Neutralisation funktionieren. Schäden sind erst dann zu befürchten, wenn freie Radikale im Übermaß gebildet werden  etwa wenn Phagozyten aufgrund einer Fehlsteuerung im Immunsystem die Freisetzung radikalischer Verbindungen nicht mehr abstellen können bzw. der Mensch langfristig schädlichen Umweltfaktoren ausgesetzt ist  oder wenn die oxidativen Schutzsysteme versagen. In beiden Fällen können die vorliegenden freien Radikale nicht ausreichend entgiftet werden  und können demzufolge ihre schädlichen Spuren an Membranen und Erbgut hinterlassen. Die möglichen Folgen: vorzeitige Alterungsprozesse, chronische Entzündungen oder Krebs. 

Diese Ausführungen beantworten jedoch deine nachfolgende Ausführung nicht:




> Jim Watson geht davon aus, dass im fortgeschrittenen Tumorstadium ein Überschuß an Antioxidantien in den Tumorzellen besteht, der durch Supplementierung noch gesteigert wird.* Der Antioxidantienüberschuß in den Tumorzellen führt zu niedrigerem Level Reaktiver Sauerstoffspezies (ROS Reactive Oxygen Species) und damit zu einer Veringerung bzw. sogar Verhinderung der Apoptose von Tumorzellen.*


Auch ich habe hier keine Antwort gefunden, denn mein oxidativer Streß ist nahezu 0 herunterreguliert, sodass ich einige Antioxidantien herausgenommen oder reduziert habe.
Dafür aber ist der NO ( Stickoxid ) sehr hoch reguliert und dieser soll - in sehr wenigen Publikationen - gegen die Tumorstammzellen gerichtet sein.

Also lieber Günter, mit meinen Ausführungen möchte ich als Betroffener nicht zu Tief in die Wissenschaft eintauchen, jedoch alle möglichen Ressourcen einer wirkungsvollen, optimierten Komplementärtherapie beschreiten, unter kalkulierbarem Risiko, geringe oder Null NW. welche die Wissenschaft aufzeigt und die Wirkung weitgehend in mehreren Studien nachgewiesen ist.

Ich muß zugeben, dass es in der Wissenschaft widersprüche gibt, hierbei mache ich jedoch einen Cut und verfolge diejenigen Wege, welche durch Studienlage zum Zeitpunkt X klar ist.

Beste Grüsse
Hans-J.

----------


## Harald_1933

*



			
				Granatapfel-Polyphenole hemmen die Ausbreitung des Tumors und damit die Bildung von Tochtergeschwulsten (Metastasen).
			
		

*


> Circa 90% aller Krebskranken sterben nicht am Primärtumor, sondern an dessen Metastasierung. Der erste Schritt hierzu ist die Tumorzellinvasion, das heißt der Einbruch der Krebszellen in das umliegende Gewebe. Hierbei benutzen Krebszellen besondere Enzyme (Metalloproteasen), um das umliegende Bindegewebe (extrazelluläre Matrix) aufzulösen und zu durchbrechen. Granatapfelsaft hemmt bekanntermaßen diese Metalloproteasen (Ahmed et al., 2005). In Studien (Albrecht_et al._, 2004; Lansky _et al._, 2005a und b) zeigen fermentierte und nicht-fermentierte Granatapfel-Polyphenole sowie Samenöl eine deutliche Hemmung der Invasion von hormon sensitiven und hormonrefraktären Prostatakarzinomzellen. Die Wirkung der fermentierten Polyphenole war am höchsten.
> *Hemmung der Tumorgefäßneubildung (Neoangiogenese)*
> 
> Judah Folkman wies als erster auf die Bedeutung der Neoangiogenese für das Tumorwachstum hin. Inzwischen sind Neoangiogenese-Hemmer ein Forschungsschwerpunkt der Onkologie. Fermentierte Granatapfelsaft-Polyphenole verhindern erfolgreich die Neubildung von Tumorgefäßen(Neoangiogenese), Schalenextrakte erwiesen sich hingegen als wirkungslos (Toi _et al._, 2003). Auch in einer aktuellen Studie (Sartippour et al., 2008) hemmten Granatapfel-Polyphenole die Gefäßneubildung von Prostatakarzinomen in vitro (bei LNCaP-Zellen) und in vivo.


Hallo Hans-Jürgen,

in der Tat ist der von Dir eingestellte Link, von dem ich die zitierte Passage ausgeklammert habe, informativer als viele ähnliche Publikationen.




> Ich muß zugeben, dass es in der Wissenschaft widersprüche gibt, hierbei mache ich jedoch einen Cut und verfolge diejenigen Wege, welche durch Studienlage zum Zeitpunkt X klar ist.


Ich wünsche Dir mit dieser eher unkomplizierten Aussage viel Erfolg, also gutes Gelingen.

Gruß Harald.

*"Die Dinge im Leben entwickeln sich erstens ein wenig zufällig, zweitens ein wenig, weil man möchte, dass sie sich so entwickeln, und dann steckt da noch drittens ein bisschen Schicksal danhinter"*
(Carlo de Benedetti)

----------


## gunterman

Hallo Hans,

ich will dich keinesfalls von deinem wohlüberlegten Therapieweg abbringen.
Die Thesen des Nobelpreisträgers sind ja, zumindest in Teilaspekten, auch nicht unumstritten. Die Ausführungen von James Watson haben aber sehr viel Aufmerksamtkeit erfahren und deshalb denke ich, dass sie für das Forum doch wichtig sind. Hier einige deutschsprachige populärwissenschaflliche Links:

http://www.vitanet.de/aktuelles/kreb...ien-schaedlich
http://www.welt.de/gesundheit/articl...te-Tumore.html
http://science.orf.at/stories/1710742/
http://www.facharzt.de/content/red.o...,128863,0.html
http://kurier.at/lebensart/gesundhei...ilen/2.418.801
http://www.morgenpost.de/printarchiv...chwachsen.html

Im letzten Link wird darüber berichtet, dass die Gabe von Antioxidantien, die die ROS blockieren, bei Kaulquappen den natürlichen Zellregenerationsprozess zum Erliegen brachte, während Oxidantien die Regeneration erst ermöglichten. Welche Antioxidantien verabreicht wurden wird allerdings nicht berichtet.
Leider ist der letzte Link wohl inzwischen gebührenpflichtig. Deshalb hieraus ein Zitat:
"Doch bei den Kaulquappen haben Antioxidantien keinen heilsamen Effekt  sondern das genaue Gegenteil davon. Denn als Amaya und seine Kollegen Antioxidantien bei ihnen injizierten, wuchs der Schwanz nicht mehr nach. Das Gleiche passierte, wenn die Forscher die Gene ausschalteten, die normalerweise für die Herstellung von Oxidantien zuständig sind. "Immer dann, wenn wir die Konzentration der Oxidantien herunterregulierten, wuchs der Schwanz nicht nach", sagt Amaya. "Sie scheinen also für die Aktivierung und Aufrechterhaltung des Regenerationsprozesses essenziell zu sein."
"Neben Amaya kämpft vor allem ein Forscher für den Ruf der Oxidantien: der Co-Entdecker der DNA-Doppelhelix-Struktur, Nobelpreisträger James Watson. Er hat jüngst darauf hingewiesen, dass Antioxidantien keineswegs immer gut sind, ja, dass sie offenbar für Menschen in späten Stadien einer Krebserkrankung sogar schädlich sein können. Watson schreibt im Journal "Open Biology", dass er Antioxidantien sogar für die Entstehung von Krebs verantwortlich macht."
Zum Phänomen der Kaulquappenregeneration im Zusammenhang mit  Oxidantien und Antioxidantien ein englischsprachiger Link:
http://www.manchester.ac.uk/aboutus/...splay/?id=9342

Gruß Günter

----------


## Hans-J.

Hallo Günter&Forum,
vorab einige Hintergrundinformationen, auch wenn du Wikipedia verlinkt hattest

ROS entstehen z.B in den Mitochondrien als Nebenprodukt der Zellatmung, sie werden aber auch von Immunzellen im Rahmen der Immunabwehr gegen Bakterien, Viren und Parasiten gebildet. Hyperoxid und Wasserstoffperoxid spielen außerdem eine Rolle bei Funktionen wie z.B. der Signalübertragung im Gehirn. Ausserdem wirken sie dort vasodilatierend.
Der Körper kann aber auch zusätzlich ROS durch zahlreiche Umweltgifte aufnehmen, die im Körper zu Protein- und Lipidperoxidation führen. Die Aufnahme von Antioxidantien durch die Nahrung wirkt dem oxidativen Stress entgegen und ist daher eine wichtige Nahrungsergänzung.

Es ist gut bekannt, dass während der Tumortherapie durch Bestrahlung oder Chemotherapie eine Schädigung des Immunsystems auftritt. Weniger bekannt ist, welche Zellen des Immunsystems besonders empfindlich auf Strahlung und Chemotherapeutika reagieren und welche resistent sind. Dieser Frage sind wir in unserer aktuellen Arbeit nachgegangen, erläutert Univ.-Prof. Dr. Bernd Kaina, Direktor des Insituts für Toxikologie an der Universitätsmedizin Mainz. Wir konnten dabei zeigen, dass menschliche Monozyten besonders empfindlich auf reaktive Sauerstoffspezies (ROS) reagieren, während Makrophagen und Dendritische Zellen, die aus Monozyten durch Zytokingabe gereift wurden, resistent sind. Die außerordentlich hohe Empfindlichkeit von Monozyten konnten die Wissenschaftler nach Bestrahlung, Exposition mit Chemikalien und sogar dem oxidierten low-density Lipoprotein (oxLDL), das mit Atherosklerose in Verbindung gebracht wird, beobachten. *Alle diese Behandlungen erzeugen in der Zelle ROS und damit Schäden der DNA, die zum Zelltod aber auch zur malignen Entartung führen können. ROS wird im Immunsystem von bestimmten Zellen, vor allem den Makrophagen, gebildet, um eingedrungene Krankheitserreger abzutöten. Sobald dies erfolgt ist, sollte die körpereigene ROS-Produktion eingestellt werden. Auch sollte nicht zu viel ROS gebildet werden, da dieses auch die gesunden Zellen im entzündeten Gewebe schädigt. Tatsächlich stehen chronische Entzündungen, bei denen ständig ROS gebildet wird, häufig mit einer erhöhten Krebsanfälligkeit in Verbindung.
*
*ROS stört Regulierung der Zellteilung

*In Zellen der Akuten Myeloischen Leukämie AML, in denen ein Onkoprotein die ungebremste Teilung der Zellen antreibt, werden große Mengen an ROS gebildet. Wir konnten zeigen, dass diese ROS-Moleküle die Inaktivierung eines anderen Enzyms bewirken, das normalerweise als Bremse der Zellteilung funktioniert, beschreibt Prof. Frank-D. Böhmer vom Institut für Molekulare Zellbiologie ein Ergebnis seiner Arbeitsgruppe. Wird die krankhafte ROS-Produktion in den Zellen experimentell unterbrochen, so wird dieses Enzym wieder aktiv und die Vermehrung der Leukämiezellen verlangsamt sich.Neuere Studien zeigen durchaus auch positive Seiten der sogenannten reaktiven Sauerstoffspezies, kurz ROS, auf: Wenn sie zum Beispiel als Trainingssystem für Abwehrmechanismen gegen oxidativen Stress in der Zelle dienen oder bei Signalübertragungsprozessen mitwirken. Zuviel dieser aggressiven Formen des Sauerstoffs, oft ungenau als Sauerstoffradikale bezeichnet, ist aber eindeutig schädlich und spielt bei Alterungsprozessen oder der Entstehung von Arteriosklerose und Alzheimer eine Rolle. Auch in verschiedenen Typen von Tumorzellen ist die Produktion von ROS erhöht.

Weitere Untersuchungen könnten zu neuen Verfahren in der Krebstherapie führen, die auf der Biomodulation des Krebses und auf der Reaktion des Organismus (Tumor-Wirt-Beziehung) beruhen. Diese Verfahren werden sicherlich die Entzündung als einen Schlüsselweg der Immunreaktion auf Krankheiten einbeziehen sowie bioregulative Mediatoren des oxidativen Stresses wie etwa HNE berücksichtigen (26, 33, 82, 117). 

Es muß festgestellt werden, dass die in der Wissenschaft z.Z. vertretende Lehrmeinung sich zur Zeit fast ausschließlich auf ROS konzentriert und die weiteren Untergruppierungen wie z.B. Lipidperoxide, H2O2 u.a. noch nicht genügend berücksichtigt. Auch hier besteht noch Forschungsbedarf sowohl über den Wirkungsverbund und das Zusammenspiel.

Aus meiner Sicht ist bei der Supplemierung durch Antioxidantien auch eine Kontrolle der Antioxidativen Kapazität ( ImAnOx ) erforderlich, damit auch die Belastung durch den Marker Lipidperoxide ( PerOx ) an den ROS erkennbar wird und durch eine frühzeitige Regulierung der Antioxidantien interveniert werden kann, denn nach neueren Erkenntnissen sind geringe Lipidperoxide wesentlich stärker als H2O2 = Wasserstoffperoxid daran beteiligt.

Hier möchte ich nicht weitermachen, denn dazu bietet Rudolfs Thread spezielle Möglichkeiten.

Aber der Regelmechanismus: Wie der Kreislauf über die ATP, die Verstoffwechselung über aerob, anaerob ( APO 10 ), ( TKT L1 ) so verändert werden kann, dass durch Reoxygenerierung die Tumore wieder sensibel für die gängigen Standardtherapien werden, wollte ich aufzeigen.Wenn es dann noch gelingt, die Tumoranteile von der Hypoxie ( Vergährung ) nach Sauerstoffverstoffwechselung zu ziehen, hätte man zwar die freien Sauerstoffradikale im Staging zu verfolgen, aber auch wieder die Aktivierung der Mitochondrien auf seiner Seite. 
Mit der Folge, dass diese auch die natürliche Apoptose wieder anstoßen können. Das wäre das Ziel, sowohl die natürliche Apoptose wieder ans Laufen zu bringen, als auch die Hypoxie aufzuheben oder zu reduzieren. Dadurch könnte der Tumor/Gewebe sich wesentlich weniger versorgen als über O2 Verstoffwechselung und bietet eine neue Therapieform der Tumorsensibilisierung für die gängigen Standardtherapien an. 

Das wurde ja nun hinreichend nachgewiesen und ist sehr gut in der Wissenschaft dokumentiert und auch hier im Forum mehrfach ausgeführt worden.

*Eine weitere Quelle noch einmal als Antithese zu Watsons Link:
**http://www.deutsche-apotheker-zeitun...zies/6360.html

**Diese Quellen kommen Watsons Thesen etwas Näher
**http://www.curado.de/Krebs-Spiel-Radikal-20109/****
http://www.bionity.com/de/news/122006/besser-als-ihr-ruf-lipidperoxide.html

*Grüsse
Hans-J.
*

**Originalliteratur:*Godfrey R, et al. Cell transformation by FLT3 ITD in acute myeloid leukemia involves oxidative inactivation of the tumor suppressor protein-tyrosine phosphatase DEP-1/PTPRJ. Blood. 2012 Mar 20. [Epub ahead of print]Nieborowska-Skorska M, et al. Rac2-mitochondrial respiratory chain complex III-generated ROS cause genomic instability in chronic myeloid leukemia stem cells and primitive progenitors.Blood. 2012 Mar 12. [Epub ahead of print]

----------


## RuStra

Hier noch eine Literatur-Ergänzung - dies Papier aus 2011 liefert, glaube ich, einen guten Überblick über die verschiedensten Ansätze der letzten Jahre, am Stoffwechsel der Tumore anzusetzen.

*Saroj P. Mathupala - Metabolic Targeting of Malignant Tumors: Small-Molecule Inhibitors of Bioenergetic Flux
*

Hier ist es im fulltext zu bekommen (und danach mit Genuss zu lesen :-)) und
und hier habe ich die auf der letzten Seite des Papiers so schön einfach gezeichnete Zusammenfassung noch einmal zusammengestellt.


Die Manipulation des Redox-Status, das ja Haupt-Inhalt des Watson-Papieres ist, wird auch am Ende in einem eigenen Abschnitt behandelt.

----------


## Hans-J.

Hallo Interessierte,

zunächst einmal meinen besonderen Dank an @guntermann und @Harald für die Wünsche aber auch vor allen Dingen für den Tiefgang sich mit der Materie ROS so befasst zu haben.
Dank Guntermann's Einlässe habe ich meine ROS noch einmal überprüft und konnte feststellen, dass diese Werte ( Antioxidative Kapazität ) sich im Referenzbereich bewegen, jedoch die Untergruppe - hier Lipidperoxide - sich im sehr niedrigem Bereich bewegen. Hier hatte ich die falsche Zeile eingestellt.

Hier noch ein Link zu einer ganzheitlichen Betrachtungsweise:
http://www.labor-gaertner.de/LaboReport-24.368.0.html

Weiterhin noch einige Ausführungen über mögliche Kandidaten in Form von Medi's die aufgrund ihrer natürlichen, positiven antitumoralen Wirkung Gegenstand von wissenschaftlichen Untersuchungen sind.
Ob diese Eingang in die Entwicklung von neuen Medikamenten finden, muß abgewartet werden. 

*Stoffwechsel in Tumorzellen*
**
In den letzten 20 Jahren ist das Interesse am Zuckerstoffwechsel von Tumorzellen
rapide angestiegen. Wissenschaftler und Pharmaindustrie sehen den Stoffwechsel
als neuen Ansatz für eine Krebstherapie, nachdem andere Angriffspunkte wie
Zellteilung, Angiogenese und Oberflächenrezeptoren bisher keinen durchschlagenden Erfolg gebracht haben (Der Spiegel 20/2010).

*Glykolyse und oxidative Phosphorylierung in Tumorzellen*
**
In einem Übersichtsartikel beschreibt Levine, dass die meisten Tumorzellen keine
Defekte im mitochondrialen Stoffwechsel aufweisen.
In fast allen Krebszellen sind entsprechend beide Stoffwechselwege aktiv nämlich Glykolyse und oxidative Phosphorylierung. Dadurch wird eine maximale Ausbeute an Substraten für die Synthese von Zellmembranen, Nukleinsäuren und Proteinen gewährleistet und erlaubt eine schnelle Zellproliferation. Diese Syntheseprozesse benötigen große Mengen Energie in Form von ATP, welche durch den Abbau von Glucose und Glutamin erreicht wird (Levine und Puzio-Kuter 2010)

Eine hohe Glykolyserate und die damit verbundene hohe Zuckeraufnahme ist
keineswegs ein tumorspezifisches Merkmal. Alle Zellen mit einem hohen
Energiebedarf nutzen sowohl die Glykolyse als auch die mitochondriale Atmung, um
ATP zu generieren (Tennant et al. 2009).
In den letzten Jahren sind viele Übersichtsartikel in hochrangigen Fachzeitschriften
erschienen, die sich mit den Stoffwechsel als mögliche Therapieoption beschäftigen
(z. B. Tennant et al. 2010, Moreno-Sánchez et al. 2007, Sattler et al. 2010). Der
Schwerpunkt liegt auf der Hemmung der wichtigsten Stoffwechselwege in
Tumorzellen, nämlich von Glykolyse, Pentosephosphatweg und Glutaminolyse. Auch
Signalwege, die an der Regulation der genannten Stoffwechselwege beteiligt sind
werden als Zielstrukturen für neue Krebsmedikamente intensiv erforscht.

Wird in Prostatatumorzellen die Glykolyse z.B. durch 2-Deoxyglucose (2-DG) gehemmt, verstoffwechseln die Zellen vermehrt Glutamin, wofür es funktioneller Mitochondrien bedarf (Matheson et al. 2007).
Damit soll der Beweis erbracht werden, dass der Tumor zwar die Mitochondrien lahmlegen kann, aber die Funktion  wieder aktiviert werden kann. ( Anmerkung des Verfassers )

Zur Deckung des hohen Glucosebedarfs weisen Tumorzellen eine gesteigerte
Expression von Glucosetransportern auf (Medina und Owen 2002).
In vielen Tumoren ist der Glucosetransporter 1 (GLUT-1) überexpremiert, was mit einer verstärkten Metastasierung und schlechter Prognose einhergeht (Alo et al. 2001; Godoy et al. 2006). GLUT-1 erlaubt den Tumorzellen eine insulinunabhängige Zuckeraufnahme auch bei niedrigem Blutglukosespiegel und stellt so die Glukoseversorgung der Tumorzellen sicher. Auch für GLUT-2 und GLUT-3 wurde in Tumorzellen bzw. Tumorgeweben eine erhöhte Expression nachgewiesen (Godoy et al. 2006; Rodriguez-Enriquez et al. 2009).

Diese wissenschaftlichen Erkenntnisse sind ernüchternd. ( Anmerkung des Verfassers) 

*Mikromilieu des Tumors*
In schnell wachsenden Tumoren entstehen Areale, die nur unzureichend mit
Sauerstoff versorgt sind, da die Bildung neuer Gefäße dem Bedarf hinterherhinkt
(Vaupel 2004, Helmlinger 1997, Vaupel und Mayer 2007). In diesen hypoxischen
Bereichen können Tumorzellen die oxidative Phosphorylierung zur ATP-Produktion
nur sehr eingeschränkt nutzen. Gatenby und Gillies vermuten, dass es dadurch zu
einem Selektionsdruck auf Tumorzellen kommt. Dieser fördert die Vermehrung von
Tumorzellen, welche an diese feindlichen Bedingungen angepasst sind, also eine
konstitutiv gesteigerte Glykolyse haben und *säureresistent* sind (Gatenby und Gillies 2004).

*Bedeutung der Glykolyse in Tumorzellen*

Unter der Annahme, dass bei Tumorzellen die Mitochondrien defekt sind, wäre die
Glykolyse mit folgender Milchsäuregärung eine notwendige Anpassung, um die
fehlende ATP-Gewinnung über die oxidative Phosphorylierung zu kompensieren
(Cairns et al. 2011).

*Bedeutung von Glutamin für Tumorzellen*
**
Unter allen freien Aminosäuren ist Glutamin Hauptbestandteil im menschlichen
Blutplasma. In der sog. Glutaminolyse wird Glutamin durch das Enzym Glutaminase
zu Glutamat abgebaut. Der Stoffwechsel der Aminosäure Glutamin liefert Stickstoff. 

Tumorzellen in hypoxischen Bereichen verwerten vor allem Glucose, welches in der Glykoylse abgebaut wird, wobei Laktat entsteht. Nach Warburgs Hypothese bevorzugen auch oxygenierte Tumorzellen Glucose als Substrat, welches sie ebenfalls in der Glykolyse abbauen.

*Der besondere Tumorstoffwechsel als Therapieoption*
**
Wie oben beschrieben, unterscheidet sich der Stoffwechsel von Tumorzellen in
vielerlei Hinsicht von dem ihres gesunden Ursprungsgewebes. Diesen veränderten
Stoffwechsel als möglichen therapeutischen Ansatz zu nutzen, gewannen in den
letzten Jahren an Bedeutung. Zum einen bietet sich die Manipulation der Signalwege
an, die in Tumorzellen überaktiviert oder unterdrückt sind. Zum anderen stellen die
involvierten Enzyme des Energiestoffwechsels ein direktes Ziel spezifischer
Inhibitoren dar (Tennant et al. 2010). 

Eine attraktive Möglichkeit wäre hier, die Glykolyse an verschieden Stellen gezielt zu hemmen. 
Auch die Hemmung des Pentosephosphatweges und der Glutaminolyse stellen mögliche Ansätze einer zielgerichteten neuen Tumortherapie dar. Ebenso kann der oxidative Abbau von Pyruvat in den Mitochondrien durch bestimmte Substanzen angeregt werden. Die Idee ist also durch die gezielte Störung des Tumorstoffwechsels Krebszellen selektiv abzutöten. 

Einzelne hierzu denkbare Substanzen wurden schwerpunktmäßig in den nachfolgenden Darstellungen untersucht.


*Metformin*
Metformin ist ein Antidiabetikum und wird zur Behandlung von Diabetes Typ 2
eingesetzt (Kirpichnikov et al. 2002). Mittlerweile wird es auch wegen seiner
tumorhemmenden Wirkung in vitro und in vivo untersucht. Es wurden verschiedene
Mechanismen für die antitumorale Wirkung vorgeschlagen.

Metformin stimuliert  ATP-verbrauchende Prozesse (Synthese von Fettsäuren, Cholesterin, Poteinen) und hemmt diese (Hadad et al. 2008).

Weiterhin stimuliert Metformin das Tumorsuppressorgen p53, induziert Zellzyklusstopp und Apoptose. Es senkt den Insulinspiegel und hemmt damit den wachstumsfördernden IGF-Singalweg (Jalving et al. 2010).

Beschrieben ist auch eine toxische Wirkung gegenüber Tumorstammzellen (Kourelis
und Siegel 2011). 
In einer aktuellen Arbeit konnten Vasquez-Martin et al. Diesen Mechanismus der Metforminwirkung aufklären. In der Brustkrebszelllinie MDA-MB
468 unterdrückte Metformin die Expression von CD24, einem Adhäsionsmolekül und
Tumorstammzellmarker, welches die Metastasierung von Tumorzellen fördert
(Vasquez-Martin et al. 2011).

Erste Hinweise, dass Metformin auch im Menschen eine antitumorale Wirkung hat,
ergaben sich aus der Beobachtung, dass die Tumorinzidenz bei Diabetikern die
Metformin einnahmen, reduziert war (Evans et al. 2005). In einer randomisierten
Studie wurde der präventive Effekt von Metformin auf Entstehung von Darmkrebs
untersucht. In der behandelten Gruppe war die Anzahl der aberranten kryptischen
Foci, ein Maß für ein erhöhtes Darmkrebsrisiko, deutlich zurückgegangen (Hosono et
al. 2010). In vielen klinischen Studien wird Metformin derzeit als Einzelsubstanz aber
auch in Kombination mit Chemotherapie bei verschiedenen Tumorentitäten, u. a.
Brustkrebs, Pankreas- und Prostatakarzinom getestet (www.clinicaltrials.gov).

*Perifosin*
Perifosin ist ein Alkylphospholipid, welches in die Plasmamembran von Zellen
eingebaut wird. Dadurch stört es die Membranintegrität und infolge dessen die
lipidabhängige Signaltransduktion in Zellen (van Blitterswijk und Verheij 2008).
Der PI3K-AKT-Singalweg ist für Tumorzellen von besonderer Bedeutung. Wie im
Absatz über die Rolle von Onkogenen am Beispiel AKT bereits erläutert, steigert er
die Glykolyse und unterdrückt apoptotische Signale. Kondapaka et al. konnten
zeigen, dass Perifosin die Rekrutierung von Akt an die Plasmamenbran und dessen
Phosphorylierung verhindert (Kondapaka et al. 2003).
In vitro-Untersuchungen zeigten eine sehr gute Wirkung von Perifosin gegenüber
verschiedenen Tumorzelllininen wie Melanom, Bronchial-, Prostata-, Colon- und
Mammakarzinom.
Mehrere klinische Studien über die Wirkung von Perifosin bei zahlreichen
Tumorentitäten (u. a. metastasiertes Mammakarzinom, Pankreas-, Kopf-Hals- und
Prostatakarzinom) sind abgeschlossen. Die häufigsten Nebenwirkungen, die bei
Patienten beobachtet wurden waren gastrointestinale Beschwerden und Fatigue
(Unger et al. 2010, Porta und Figlin 2009).

Die orale Verabreichung an Patienten mit hormonrefraktärem Prostatakarzinom wurde gut vertragen, reduzierte den PSA-Wert aber um weniger als 50 %. Das mediane progressionsfreie Überleben betrug 9,5 Monate (Chee et al. 2005).

*Kombination verschiedener Substanzen*
In der Literatur ist beschrieben, dass Tumorzellen sowohl die Glykolyse als auch die
oxidative Phosphorylierung nutzen können und damit auch den
Pentosephosphatweg und die Glutaminolyse, um alle Möglichkeiten für optimale
Wachstums- und Vermehrungsbedingungen auszunutzen (Levine und Puzio-Kuter
2010, Gauthier et al. 1990).
Der Fokus dieser Arbeit lag auf der Beeinflussung des Glucosestoffwechsels in
Tumorzellen. Daher wurde untersucht, ob Substanzen der Gruppe 1
(Glykolyseinhibitoren) in Kombination mit Substanzen der Gruppe 2 (Substanzen, die
den mitochondrialen Stoffwechsel beeinflussen).einen synergistischen Effekt auf die
Verminderung des ATP-Gehaltes in Tumorzellen ergeben. 
Hierdurch könnten die einzelnen Substanzen in einer niedrigeren Dosierung eingesetzt werden und so eventuell eine geringere Toxizität gegenüber benignen Zellen erreicht werden.

*Kombinationen mit DCA*
Unter der Annahme, dass die oxidative Phosphorylierung in Tumorzellen stark
eingeschränkt ist, ergibt sich folgende Überlegung für die Kombination von
Substanzen, die den Stoffwechsel beeinflussen. Schulz et al. hatten gezeigt, dass
Zellen mit eingeschränkter oxidativen Phosphorylierung sensitiver gegenüber
Stimulatoren der oxidativen Phosphorylierung sind (Schulz et al. 2006). Daraufhin
stellten Stockwin et al. die Hypothese auf, dass DCA in Kombination mit 2-DG einen
synergistischen Effekt auf Zellen mit defekter mitochondrialer Atmungskette haben
müsste aber nicht auf Zellen mit intakter oxidativen Phosphorylierung. Durch die
kombinierte Behandlung würde die Zelle in eine „metabolische Krise“ getrieben und
gezwungen ATP über einen defekten Mechanismus zu generieren. Schließlich würde
die Zelle an sämtlichen Nährstoffen verarmen (Stockwin et al. 2010). Die Autoren
fanden in der Tat einen synergistischen Effekt von DCA und 2-DG in Zellen, die
*keine mitochondriale DNA* mehr besitzen.
In den hier durchgeführten Experimenten wurde DCA jeweils mit 2-DG (früher
Inhibitor der Glykolyse) bzw. Oxamat (später Inhibitor der Glykolyse) bzw.
Oxythiamin (Inhibitor der Transketolase im PPW) kombiniert.

Den größten Effekt auf die Verminderung des ATP Gehaltes wurde durch die Kombination DCA + Oxythiamin erreicht.
In allen drei getesteten Tumorzelllinien wurde eine syngergistische Wirkung beobachtet. Unter den benignen Zellen waren Fibroblasten und HUVEC durch diese Kombination nur mäßig beeinträchtigt. Leukozyten und Keratinozyten reagierten hingegen sogar noch sensitiver auf die kombinierte Behandlung von DCA mit Oxythiamin. Daraus lässt sich schließen, dass der Pentosephosphatweg für die Vitalität von Tumorzellen und auch für manche normalen Körperzellen von großer Bedeutung ist

*2-DG-P* akkumuliert in der Zelle und hemmt die Hexokinase wahrscheinlich über Produkthemmung (Chen et al. 2007). 2-DG führte vor allem in Zellen mit mitochondrialen Defekten und unter hypoxische Bedingungen
zu ATP-Mangel und Zelltod (Maher et al. 2004).

*NaDCA
*
Seit der Veröffentlichung der viel versprechenden Ergebnisse von Bonnet et al. 2007
wurde DCA als Anti-Tumorsubstanz in vielen verschiedenen Tumorentitäten in vitro
und in vivo untersucht. DCA soll den Pyruvatdehydrogenasekomplex in Mitochodrien
aktivieren und so den Stoffwechsel der Tumorzellen von Glykolyse auf Oxidation
umstellen, Apoptose in Krebszellen induzieren und das Tumorwachstum vermindern

(Kim et al. 2006, Papandreou et al. 2006, Bonnet et al. 2007, Cairns et al. 2007). Bei
den hier durchgeführten Experimenten war keine tumorselektive Wirkung von
NaDCA zu beobachten. Zwar wurde der ATP-Gehalt in allen getesteten
Tumorzelllinien durch NaDCA um mindestens 50 % reduziert, jedoch auch in allen
getesteten benignen Zellen. Zu ähnlichen Ergebnissen kamen auch Stockwin et al..
Sie untersuchten die Wirkung von DCA auf maligne und benigne Zellen und konnten
keine tumorselektive Wirkung feststellen (Stockwin et al. 2010). Interessant war in
den vorliegenden Untersuchungen die Beobachtung, dass bei der
Magenkarzinomlinie 23132/87 und den Leukozyten der ATP-Gehalt am wenigsten
durch DCA beeinflusst war, die Produktion der Milchsäure in den
Magenkarzinomzellen aber doch deutlich vermindert war und in Leukozyten
unverändert blieb. Aus diesen in vitro-Daten scheint DCA zumindest auf die
Milchsäureproduktion einen therapeutisch positiven Einfluss zu haben.
Über die wirksame Konzentration von DCA in vitro liegen sehr unterschiedliche
Daten vor. Einige Autoren fanden bei klinisch relevanten Dosen zwischen 0,5 - 1 mM
DCA einen zytotoxischen Effekt (Bonnet et al. 2007), andere hingegen berichten von
wirksamen Konzentrationsbereichen zwischen 10 - 100 mM (Heshe et al. 2010,
Stockwin et al. 2010). Wiederum andere Arbeitsgruppen konnten keine direkte
zytotoxische Wirkung von DCA in vitro nachweisen (Shahrzad et al. 2010). Bei uns
waren 100 mM NaDCA am wirksamsten. Es ist zu bedenken, dass die hier
gewonnen in vitro-Daten unter normoxischen Bedingungen, also bei 21 %
Sauerstoffkonzentration, gewonnen wurden, was sich deutlich von den
Sauerstoffbedingungen in vivo unterscheidet. Hinweise, dass die Wirkung von DCA
von den vorherrschenden Sauerstoffkonzentrationen abhängt fanden Shahrzad et
al.. Sie untersuchten die Wirkung von DCA auf Kolonkarzinomzellen. In vitro
induzierte DCA unter Normoxie Apoptose. Unter hypoxischen Bedingungen hingegen
starben deutlich weniger Zellen (Shahrzad et al. 2010). Präklinische Untersuchungen
an Nagetieren ergaben ebenfalls widersprüchliche Ergebnisse. Bonnet et al.
untersuchten die Wirkung von DCA auf das Lungenadenokarzinom in Ratten. DCA
wurde über das Trinkwasser verabreicht und verlangsamte das Tumorwachstum.

Trotz der teilweise gut belegten antitumoralen Wirkung von DCA sind die
Nebenwirkungen nicht zu unterschätzen. Die meisten Untersuchungen zur Wirkung
von DCA stammen von Peter W. Stacpoole. Er verfasste zahlreiche
Übersichtsarbeiten zu diesem Thema. Die Datenlage zur Toxizität von DCA beim
Menschen ist bisher mäßig.
Erwachsene
Patienten mit Hypercholesterinämie und Kinder mit angeborener Laktatazidose
erhielten über mehrere Monate 50 - 100 mg/kg DCA oral. Als Nebenwirkung traten
periphere Neuropathien auf, die aber reversibel waren (Stacpoole et al. 1998 b).
Sprujit et al. stellten fest, dass die Nervenleitungsgeschwindigkeit unter DCABehandlung verlangsamt war (Sprujit et al. 2001)

Zusammenfassend lässt sich festhalten, dass der Einsatz von DCA als mögliche
tumorhemmende Substanz sehr präzise untersucht werden muss, sowohl in vitro als
auch in vivo. Es ist noch zu früh, um allgemeine Schlussfolgerungen über die
Wirksamkeit von DCA gegen sämtliche Tumorarten zu ziehen (Papandreou et al.
2011).

*Substanzen, die in andere wichtige Stoffwechselwege bzw. Signalwege*
*des Stoffwechsels von Tumorzellen eingreifen.*
**
*Metformin*
Das Antidiabetikum Metformin, welches die AMP-Kinase aktiviert, führte in einer
Konzentration von 5 mM bei den Tumorzellen nur in MDA-MB 468 zu einem um 50 %
reduzierten ATP-Gehalt. Auffällig war die Beobachtung, dass Metformin in
Keratinozyten eine komplette ATP-Depletion bewirkte.
Zakikhani et al. konnten zeigen, dass Metformin das Wachstum von Mamma-,
Ovarial- und Prostatakarzinomzellen hemmte, aber auch das von
nichttransformierten humane Brustepithelzellen. Erst ab einer Konzentration von
10 mM wurde die Zellproliferation um 50 % gehemmt (Zakikhani et al. 2006).
Alimova et al. beobachteten erst bei 50 mM Metformin und nach einer Inkubationszeit von 72 Std. ein vermindertes Wachstum von Brustkrebszellen (Alimova et al. 2009).

*Sorafenib*
Angriffspunkte des Multikinaseinhibitors Sorafenib sind Angiogenese und
Zellproliferation (Greil und Micksche 2006). In der vorliegenden Arbeit führte
Sorafenib in einer Konzentration von 10 μM in den drei getesteten Tumorzelllinien zu
einer ATP-Reduktion zwischen 40 % und 60 %. HUVEC und Keratinozyten waren
aber noch deutlich sensitiver gegenüber Sorafenib als die untersuchten Tumorzellen.

Eine gefürchtete Nebenwirkung ist das Hand-Fuß-Syndrom, eine mit Schwellung und Rötung einhergehende Hautveränderung, die im schlimmsten Fall zu schmerzhaften Blasen und Hautablösungen führt (Iljima et al. 2011). Weiterhin verursacht Sorafenib
hämatologische Nebenwirkungen, vor allem Neutropenie und Thrombozytopenie.

Ausblick:
Selbst wenn durch Intervention und ATP Verarmung die Verstoffwechselung des Tumores gehemmt wird, muß derzeit zur Kenntnis genommen werden, dass durch die Regulierung der Transportwege GLUT1-5 – hier sowohl Aktivierung, Abschaltung und ergänzende Kombination ( Fructosenutzung )  sich eine Anpassung einstellt, die erst am Anfang von wissenschaftlichen Forschungen steht.

Ob eine weitere Depletion von ATP nicht im engen Zusammenhang mit dem Abschalten von Tumoren in den Zustand von GO steht darf kritisch hinterfragt werden und bedarf weiterer Forschung. 

Im Vergleich mit den vielversprechenden Ergebnissen aus der Literatur zeigten die
hier gewonnenen _in vitro_-Daten eindeutig, dass die Wirkung von potenziell
tumorhemmenden Substanzen je nach Tumorzelltyp extrem verschieden war. Dies
beruht darauf, dass der vorherrschende Stoffwechseltyp (oxidativ bzw. glykolytisch)
für jede Tumorentität verschieden ist. Daher muss vermutlich für jede Tumorentität
bzw. sogar für jeden Patienten individuell die Wirkung und der Nutzen einer
Hemmung des Tumorstoffwechsels untersucht werden, bevor hier künftig an eine
zielgerichtete Therapie gedacht werden kann.

Beste Grüsse
Hans-J.

----------


## Harald_1933

> Daher muss vermutlich für jede Tumorentität bzw. sogar für jeden Patienten individuell die Wirkung und der Nutzen einer





> Hemmung des Tumorstoffwechsels untersucht werden, bevor hier künftig an eine zielgerichtete Therapie gedacht werden kann.




Lieber Hans-Jürgen,

vielen Dank für diese erschöpfenden Hinweise, obwohl es sich letztlich eher entmutigend darstellt. Bleibt nur zu hoffen, dass es irgend wann einmal gelingt, eine Faustformel für alle Eventualitäten zu finden.

*"Den Menschen ausgenommen wundert sich kein Wesen über sein eigenes Dasein"
*(Albert Schopenhauer)

Gruß Harald.

----------


## Hans-J.

Hallo Interessierte und ehemalige Mitdiskutanten,

mehr durch ein Zufall bin ich noch einmal auf diesen Thread gestoßen und bin auch etwas Erschrocken über die Wucht der Informationen. Aus meiner heutigen Sichtweise zu sehr in der Tiefe, öftere Wiederholungen aus unterschiedlichen Betrachtungswinckel können zwar die Thematik verfestigen, überfordern aber auch schnell.

@guntermann
Auf deine guten Argumente bin ich etwas knapp eingegangen, aber die Thematik ist einfach zu komplex und nicht mit wenigen Sätzen beantwortbar. Das betrifft auch die angeführten Quellen, Links u.a.

Es könnte sich lohnen, die Gesamtthematik Stück für Stück aufzugliedern und in Form einer Arbeitsgruppe aufzuteilen.
Das wesentliche Herauszuarbeiten und sinnvoll verkürzt Zusammenzufassen.

Grüsse
Hans-J.

----------


## MalteR

Hallo Hans,

ich habe mich noch einmal mit dem Stoffwechsel der Kohlenhydrate beschäftigt, um mir zu verdeutlichen, warum es so wichtig ist die Mitochondrien auf Verbrennung mittels Sauerstoff zu halten oder wieder dahin zu bringen.

Hierbei bin ich auf folgende Aussage gestoßen: Wenn Tumorzellen über anaerobe Glykoselyse versorgt wird, erfolgt der Umbau von Pyruvat zu Laktat.

Und dieses Laktat  hat für die anaerob versorgte TZ den Vorteil, dass daraus ATP 100 mal so schnell bereit gestellt werden  kann wie über die Atmungskette. Also  Nahrung ohne Ende!?

Für mich ein Grund mehr, meine Mitochondrien auf Verbrennung zu halten.

Herzliche Grüße

Malte

----------


## helmut.a.g.

> *Besonderheiten des Tumorstoffwechsels - der Warburg-Effekt -*
> Der deutsche Biochemiker und Arzt, Otto Heinrich Warburg, beschrieb 1923
> erstmals, dass Tumorgewebe auch in Anwesenheit von reichlich Sauerstoff einen ausgeprägten glykolytischen Stoffwechsel und verminderte Nutzung des Zitratzyklus aufweisen.
> Warburg nannte diesen Tumormetabolismus aerobe Glykolyse.


 Ergänzend hierzu möchte ich auf folgendes hinweisen:

*Die Krebstheorie der Johanna von Budwig*

*Dr. Johanna Budwig, geb. 1908 in Essen und 2003 in Freudenstadt gestorben, war eine approbierte Apothekerin und Diplom-Chemikerin mit Promotion in Chemie und Physik, Obergutachterin für Arzneimittel und Fette im Bundesministerium tätig.*

Johanna Budwig forschte aber nicht nur im alternativ-medizinischen Bereich, sondern beantragte unter anderem 1982 ein Patent, das die Benutzung von Rubinlasern in Kernkraftwerken vorsieht, um die Aufnahmefähigkeit des Kühlwassers für Radioaktivität zu erhöhen.
Die mehrfach für den Nobelpreis nominierte Johanna Budwig löste mit ihrer Krebstheorie einige Diskussionen unter den Wissenschaftlern aus.

Bereits in den 1920er Jahren konnte der Freiburger Biochemiker und spätere Nobelpreisträger Otto Heinrich Warburg nachweisen, dass bei Krebszellen keine normale Zellatmung stattfindet.
Stattdessen liegt ein Stoffwechsel vor, der in gesunden Körperzellen nur bei Sauerstoffmangel, also unter anaeroben Bedingungen, auftritt.

*Vergeblich suchte Warburg nach einem Faktor, der, neben den schwefelhaltigen Proteinen, für die Sauerstoffaufnahme der Zellen nötig ist.*

Diesen fand Johanna Budwig etwa 30 Jahre später mit der Öl-Eiweiss-Kost ein Instrumentarium, wie wir über unsere Ernährung die Zellatmung wieder aktivieren können.
Sie zeigte, dass mehrfach ungesättigte Fettsäuren nicht nur bei der Sauerstoffaufnahme und -verwertung, sondern auch bei der Blutbildung und dem Zellwachstum eine entscheidende Rolle spielen.
Die lebenswichtigen Fettsäuren Linolsäure und Linolensäure weisen, im Gegensatz zu den gesättigten und einfach ungesättigten Fettsäuren, mehrere Doppelbindungen zwischen je zwei Kohlenstoffatomen auf. Diese Eigenschaft erlaubt es ihnen, mit anderen Molekülen zu reagieren, Elektronen zu speichern und verschiedene Stoffwechsel-Prozesse zu aktivieren.
Da in Tumorzellen die Zellatmung gestört ist, erwartete sie durch die ausreichende Aufnahme mehrfach ungesättigter Fettsäuren eine Veränderung der Krebszellen hin zu aerobem Stoffwechsel. 
Als Folge aus dieser Erkenntnis entwickelte sie eine spezielle Öl-Protein-Diät (auch: Öl-Eiweiß-Kost), bei der die Patienten bestimmte Eiweiße und Öle zu sich nehmen und auf Lebensmittel wie Fleisch, Fisch oder Zucker verzichten. Während die gesunden Proteine vor allem in Milchspeisen zu finden sind, empfahl Budwig Leinöl als Lieferant der essentiellen Fettsäuren.
Stattdessen blockieren Margarine, Butter und Nitrate die Zellatmung sogar. Ohne es damals wissenschaftlich erklären zu können, empfahl Budwig mit dem kaltgepresstem Leinöl ungesättigte cis-Fettsäuren und strich die schädlichen, in der Trans-Form vorliegenden Fettsäuren von dem Speiseplan der Krebspatienten.

 Für J. Budwig war Licht die treibende Kraft, die alle Funktionen, die wir zum Leben brauchen, aktiviert und erhält. Vom Stoffwechsel der Pflanzen ist uns seit langem bekannt, dass sie für ihr Wachstum nicht nur Nährstoffe, Luft und Wasser benötigen.
Die Antenne, über die sie die Energie des Lichts aufnehmen können, ist ein lichtabsorbierendes Molekül, das Chlorophyll.
Ein zweimal 30-minütiger Spaziergang in der Sonne ist zu der ÖEK obligat. Nur so kommt, über die Photonen, der benötigte Sauerstoff an die Krebszelle um diese in ein anaerobes Millieu zu bringen.

Obwohl Sie selbst von enormen Heilungschancen ihrer Patienten sprach, gab es von Seiten der Wissenschaft nur wenige weitergehende Untersuchungen, um diese Theorie zu widerlegen oder zu festigen.
Heute ist bekannt, dass die Ernährung bei Krebs sehr wohl eine Rolle spielt.
Die meisten Mediziner halten, trotz fehlender Forschung, die Heilung allein durch eine Umstellung der Nahrung für ausgeschlossen. Doch einige Wissenschaftler erkennen zumindest die unterstützende Wirkung der Eiweiß-Öl-Diät, zusätzlich zur Krebstherapie, an.
Siehe dazu auch u. a. die ketogene Ernährungsempfehlung vom DKFZ-Heidelberg.

Gruß Helmut

----------


## LowRoad

> ...Siehe dazu auch u. a. die ketogene Ernährungsempfehlung vom DKFZ-Heidelberg.


Helmut, meinst du diese Aussage des DKFZ ?




> ...Selbst von einigen vermeintlich modernen und wissenschaftlich angeblich  fundierten Ratschlägen raten Fachgesellschaften ab. Ein Beispiel ist die  zurzeit sehr populäre "Ketogene Diät": Es handelt sich dabei um eine  Ernährungsform mit extrem wenig Kohlenhydraten, viel Fett und Eiweiß.  Welche Wirkung diese Kostform hat, ist bei weitem noch nicht so gut  untersucht, wie die Anbieter es darlegen. So steht beispielsweise bisher  nicht fest, ob Krebszellen grundsätzlich auf den Entzug von  Kohlenhydraten oder "Zucker" so empfindlich reagieren, wie es häufig  propagiert wird. Ebenso ist fraglich, ob eine ketogene Diät nur mit den  besonderen Produkten möglich ist, die für diese "Krebsdiät" beworben  werden: Fachleute gehen davon aus, dass sich diese besondere Kostform  auch mit ganz normalen Lebensmitteln durchführen lässt. Noch sind viele  Fragen zur ketogenen Diät offen, und aussagekräftige Studien mit vielen Krebspatienten gibt es bisher kaum...


Klingt für mich nicht nach Empfehlung. Womit ich aber nicht sagen will, dass gesunde Ernährung für uns unwichtig ist - ganz gewiss nicht!!! Heilung vom metastasierten Prostatakrebs alleine durch Ernährung halte ich auch für nicht möglich. Der größte Nutzen dürfte beim AS bestehen.

----------


## Hans-J.

Lieber Malte@all,

Zitat Malte



> Und dieses Laktat  hat für die anaerob versorgte TZ den Vorteil, dass daraus ATP 100 mal so schnell bereit gestellt werden  kann wie über die Atmungskette. Also  Nahrung ohne Ende!?
>  Für mich ein Grund mehr, meine Mitochondrien auf Verbrennung zu halten.


Ja, dann müßte auch der TKT L1 fallen.
Was aber noch viel wichtiger ist, dass durch den aeroben Status die ganz natürliche Apoptose wieder angestoßen werden kann. Das hypoxische TZ/Gewebe im Gegensatz zu normoxischen TZ. zudem sowohl die Metastasierung als auch das Tumorstammzellpotential fördern, hatte ich ja sehr ausführlich durch die vorherigen, wissenschaftlichen Publikationen dargelegt.

Auch wenn die ROS = Reaktive Sauerstoff Spezies wieder beachtet werden wollen. Es scheint für uns Schwerbetroffene das kleinere Übel zu sein.

Aber wie ist es bei den nicht metastastiert Betroffenen?

Wäre hier der normoxische Status eher eine Gefahr durch die ROS?  O2 als schwacher Tumortreiber anzusehen? Der durch einen gewissen Level an Antioxidantien behandelt werden könnte?
--------------------------

Weiterhin sind ja alle normoxischen TZ/Gewebe für eine Standardtherapie besser geeignet. Selbst die Resistenzmechanismen sind hier am geringsten. Die Lehrmeinung, dass Hypoxie immer mit Resistenz assoziiert ist, dürfte mittlerweile als Standard gelten.

Diskussionswürdig ist die von Rudolf und Guntermann eingebrachte These von Watson die mich sehr, sehr nachdenklich stimmt.
Es muß zur Kenntnis genommen werden, dass seit Warburg weitgehend die DNA entschlüsselt wurde. Entsprechend müssen seine Arbeiten heute im Zusammenhang mit der Auswirkung auf die DNA gesehen werden. 

Watson hat hier ein sehr großer Anteil und zeigt mögliche Gefahren durch die Sublimierung von Antioxidantien auf. Seine tiefe Kenntnis - auch im Zusammenhang der DNA - ( Nobelpreis ) wichten seine Thesen besonders.

Diese betreffen die fortgeschrittenen Betroffenen ( metastasiert ) im besonderen Maße.

Zitat Helmut:



> Heute ist bekannt, dass die Ernährung bei Krebs sehr wohl eine Rolle spielt.
> Die meisten Mediziner halten, trotz fehlender Forschung, die Heilung allein durch eine Umstellung der Nahrung für ausgeschlossen. Doch einige Wissenschaftler erkennen zumindest die unterstützende Wirkung der Eiweiß-Öl-Diät, zusätzlich zur Krebstherapie, an.


Ja Helmut, Frau Budwigs Wissen wird nicht bestritten, aber auch andere X,Y,Z haben die Ernährung (ketogen) usw. zu einem anderen Stellenwert verholfen. Die Frage ist nur, bei welchem Betroffenen können diese Maßnahmen unterstützend wirken und wo müssen andere Therapieformen eingesetzt werden. Das hattest du ja selber auch sinngemäß ausgesagt.

Gruss
Hans-J.

----------


## helmut.a.g.

> Klingt für mich nicht nach Empfehlung. Womit ich aber nicht sagen will, dass gesunde Ernährung für uns unwichtig ist - ganz gewiss nicht!!! Heilung vom metastasierten Prostatakrebs alleine durch Ernährung halte ich auch für nicht möglich. Der größte Nutzen dürfte beim AS bestehen.


@LowRoad:

Hallo Andi,

eine befriedigende Antwort kann ich darauf nicht geben. Sicher ist aber, dass Ernährungsumstellungen bei Low Risk Tumoren funktionieren, so wie Du dies angemerkt hast.
Ich selbst habe 2010 die ÖEK mit Erfolg durchgeführt gehabt, extremer PSA-Abfall, aber diese Therapie nicht durchgehalten und abbrechen müssen. D.h. zu schnell vollzog ich die Umstellung mit dem Resultat, dass ich in der Notaufnahme landete.
Folgerichtig muss die Umstellung langsam im Kontext des individuellen Metabolismus stattfinden und dies auch unter ärtzl. Kontrolle. Die Budwig Diät sollte auch ein Leben, ein Krebsleben, lang beibehalten werden. Dazu war ich nicht bereit, oder noch nicht.

Deinen zitierten und eingestellten Beitrag vom DKFZ-HD habe ich gemeint.

Gruß Helmut

----------


## helmut.a.g.

> Die Antenne, über die sie die Energie des Lichts aufnehmen können, ist ein lichtabsorbierendes Molekül, das Chlorophyll.
> Ein zweimal 30-minütiger Spaziergang in der Sonne ist zu der ÖEK obligat. Nur so kommt, über die Photonen, der benötigte Sauerstoff an die Krebszelle um diese in ein _"anaerobes"_ Millieu zu bringen


Korrektur:

Es muß natürlich "*aerobes"* Millieu heißen.

Gruß Helmut

----------


## LowRoad

*Hallo Helmut,*
ja, da sind wir doch ziemlich nahe beieinander! 

Was die Budwig-Diät angeht habe ich aber schon ein paar Zweifel, ob das wirklich die optimale Ernährungsform für Krebspatienten, und speziell für an Prostatakrebs erkrankten Männern sein könnte. Dr. Johanna Budwig (19082003) entwickelte diese nach ihr benannte Ernährungsform in den 50er Jahren des letzten Jahrhunderts. Einem dunklen Zeitalter der medikamentösen Tumortherapie. Seit dem haben sich aber die Erkenntnisse und therapeutischen Möglichkeiten stark erweitert. Sollte ein so simpler Ernährungsansatz von vor 60 Jahren heute immer noch von überragender Bedeutung sein? Man mag es kaum glauben. Wie es sich für ordentliche Alternativmedizin gehört, ist man an der Aufklärung nicht sonderlich interessiert, da man sich damit ja eventuell die eigene Existenzgrundlage berauben würde.

Andere haben gelegentlich versucht alternative Ansätze wissenschaftlich fortzuentwickeln, um die Unstimmigkeiten, die im zeitlichen Kontext auftraten zu lösen. Ein schönes Review zu Budwig und den Nachfolgern unter [1]. Diese Ernährungsformen haben dann oft nicht mehr den Vorteil der leicht verständlichen Schlichtheit, sondern sind schon recht komplex und definieren auch schon mal bekannte therapeutische Ziele, wie z.B. die Matrix-Metalloproteasen.

Die Wertigkeit der Ernährung z.B. bei Active-Surveillance (AS) wurde auch wissenschaftlich untersucht. Frattarole und Kollegen beschreiben beispielsweise in [2] die Bedeutung einer eher an mediterraner Ernährung ausgerichteten Vorgehensweise bei AS. Dies ist auch für mich die eigentlich am sinnvollsten erscheinende Ernährungsform für Kranke und Gesunde, obwohl ich ja eigentlich eher bei "Cooking For Engineers" fündig werden sollte 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------- 

*[1]:* Cynthia Mannion; Components of an Anticancer Diet: Dietary Recommendations, Restrictions and Supplements of the Bill Henderson Protocol
*[2]:* Frattaroli; Clinical events in prostate cancer lifestyle trial: results from two years of follow-up

----------


## helmut.a.g.

> Ernährungsform für Kranke und Gesunde, obwohl ich ja eigentlich eher bei "Cooking For Engineers" fündig werden sollte 
>  ------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
> *[1]:* Cynthia Mannion; Components of an Anticancer Diet: Dietary Recommendations, Restrictions and Supplements of the Bill Henderson Protocol
> *[2]:* Frattaroli; Clinical events in prostate cancer lifestyle trial: results from two years of follow-up


@LowRoad:

Merci für den Literaturtip etc. Andi. Diese Quellen war mir unbekannt.

Gruß Helmut

----------


## Hartmut S

_Liebster Sterblicher,_

_deine Ernährungswissenschaft habe ich stets verfolgt, und sie bewundert._
_Ich wusste gar nicht, dass du kochen kannst._
_Wer kocht denn bei dir die "Brühe" zusammen?
_
_Brigitte schafft soetwas nicht, und ich bin zu blöd dazu.
Mir wäre es auch zu aufwendig._

_Lieber Helmut,_
_darf ich dich einmal für 6 Wochen zu mir einladen._
_Die Eier und Kartoffeln werde ich zu deinem Menü selbst zubereiten._

_Mein PSA muss wieder sinken._
_In der Hoffnung, das der PSA nicht durch die Nahrungsmittel verfälscht wird, erwarte ich dich bei mir zum kochen.

__Gruss_
_der unsterbliche Hartmut

_*Bei mir gibt es heute Chinapfanne mit deutschen Krabben
Brigitte bekommt den Ableger davon: Zuckernudeln.* _

_

----------


## LowRoad

*Hartmut,*
mit der Unsterblichkeit hast die dir ja ein ambitioniertes Projekt vorgenommen. Ich back da deutlich kleiner Brötchen, was als Übergang zu meinen Kochkünsten herhalten muss. Diese beschränken sich nämlich auf Teewasser, Eier, Nudeln und gelegentlich Kartoffeln. Alles andere ist mir strikt verboten! Dafür kann ich den Wasserhahn und das Bügeleisen reparieren. Man organisiert ein gemeinsames Leben eben entlang gewisser Kompetenzen. (Heute gibt es gebratenen Lachs mit Risotto und Brokkoli)

_It's a strange aberration, this brainstorm of youth
Though it's lost in translation from fancy to truth

Escalating, what was once just a game
It's never the same, no one's to blame
_ 
(Kansas, Hopelessly Human)

----------


## helmut.a.g.

> _Lieber Helmut,_ [/COLOR]_darf ich dich einmal für 6 Wochen zu mir einladen._ _Die Eier und Kartoffeln werde ich zu deinem Menü selbst zubereiten._


Hallo Unsterblicher,

Empfehlungen von Köchbücher-, Anleitungen setzten noch lange kein Können in Sachen Kochen voraus. Von daher muss ich dich dbzgl. entäuschen. Deine gekochten Eier und Kartoffeln werde ich trotzdem dankend annehmen.

Gruss Helmut

----------


## Hartmut S

Hallo Ihr lieben Sterblichen,

schön, dass der Humor noch etwas bei uns vorhanden ist.
Nun möchte ich die Expertenrunde auch nicht weiter stören.
Nur noch soviel . . . 
Etwas an meiner Ernährung muss ich wohl ändern.
Zumindest habe ich schon mal den Alkohol und die Zigaretten reduziert.
Vielleicht schaffe ich es ja doch noch, mit dem rauchen ganz aufzuhören.
Es ist sehr, sehr schwierig! Brigitte hat es seit 3 Jahren geschafft.
Im Auto und im Schlafzimmer wird aber schon lange nicht mehr geraucht.

Mit den Nahrungsergänzungsmittel habe ich da wohl noch so meine Probleme.
Ich werde mich aber noch einmal damit befassen.
Nicht unbedingt etwas Aufwendiges aus dem Kochbuch. Vielleicht reichen ja schon Pillen, wenn diese richtig kombiniert werden.

Neulich hatte Brigitte mir einen Granatapfel mitgebracht.
Sorry, aber ich saß wie blöd davor, und wusste nicht, wie man so etwas zerpflügt und futtert.
Das ist nun kein Hartmutischer-Humor. Der ernst der Lage hat sich erst entschärft, nachdem ich google aufgerufen hatte. (ohne Smiley) -- - *g*

Gruss
Hartmut

Kleiner Nachtrag: bei uns zu Hause und auf dem Boot bin ich der "Koch".

----------


## Harald_1933

Moin, moin Hartmut,

- *hier -* und - *hier* - wird Dir gezeigt, wie man es so macht, dass nicht  allzu viel des kostbaren Saftes herumspritzt.

* "Takt ist die Fähigkeit, einem anderen auf die Beine zu helfen, ohne ihm auf die Zehen zu treten"*
(Curt Goetz)

Gruß Harald

----------


## Hartmut S

Tja, - nicht schlecht.
So etwas ähnliches hatte ich auch gefunden.
Brigitte amüsiert sich!
Ich versuche es später lieber noch einmal mit der fertigen Pille.
(es sei denn, helmut bereitet mir den apfel, nach kochbuch zu) *g*

Lieben Gruss

----------


## MalteR

Mich interessiert, was bei der Hypoxie mit den Tumorzellen passiert. Dabei bin ich auf den nachstehenden Bericht gestoßen, der anschaulich verdeutlicht, wie eine gesunde Zelle auf Sauerstoffmangel reagiert und warum eine Tumorzelle anders reagiert:

 			27. November 2014		
   
  		  		 			 				Das Protein PHD3 kontrolliert den epidermalen  Wachstumsfaktorrezeptor. Sauerstoffmangel führt dazu, dass dieser  Rezeptor durch PHD3 herunterreguliert wird. Ein Verlust des Proteins  sorgt somit für ein unkontrolliertes Tumorzellwachstum.			
 		 		  			Gesunde Zellen verlangsamen bei Sauerstoffmangel (Hypoxie) ihr Wachstum. Umso erstaunlicher ist es, dass Hypoxie ein charakteristisches Merkmal bösartiger Tumore ist. Wie es Krebszellen  gelingt, das genetische Programm der Wachstumsbremse zu umgehen,  berichten Forscher der Goethe-Universität und der  Justus-Liebig-Universität Gießen in zwei Publikationen.

*PHD3 kontrolliert EGFR* Seit längerem ist bekannt, dass PHD-Proteine  (Prolyl-Hydroxylase-Domänen-Proteine) eine Schlüsselrolle bei den  Regulatoren der Hypoxie spielen. Sie kontrollieren die Stabilität der Hypoxie-induzierten Transkriptionsfaktoren (HIFs),  welche die Anpassung der Zelle an Sauerstoffmangel steuern. Nun hat das  Team von Prof. Dr. Amparo Acker-Palmer, Goethe-Universität, und Prof.  Dr. med. Till Acker, Justus-Liebig-Universität Gießen, herausgefunden,  dass ein spezielles PHD-Protein, PHD3, auch den epidermalen Wachstumsfaktorrezeptor (EGFR) kontrolliert.
 In gesunden Zellen antwortet PHD3 auf Stress wie Sauerstoffmangel,  indem es die Aufnahme des EGF-Rezeptors ins Zellinnere steuert. Durch  diese Internalisierung werden die Wachstumssignale herab reguliert. „Wir  haben herausgefunden, dass PHD3 als Gerüstprotein dient, an dem  zentrale Adapterproteine wie Eps15 und Epsin1 binden, um die Aufnahme  von EGFR in die Zelle zu fördern“, so Acker-Palmer. In Tumorzellen  ist dieser Prozess aufgrund des Verlusts von PHD3 gestört.  Infolgedessen wird die Internalisierung von EGFR unterdrückt, was zu  einer übermäßigen Aktivität der EGFR-Signale und damit dem  unkontrollierten Wachstum der Zelle führt.
Unter  Sauerstoffmangel fördert PHD3 die Aufnahme des epidermalen  Wachstumsfaktorrezeptors, das Wachstum erlahmt. In Tumorzellen ist der  Prozess gestört, die Zelle wächst trotz Sauerstoffmangels. © Garvalov et  al.
*Verlust von PHD3 führt zu Unabhängigkeit von Sauerstoffmangel* Die Forschergruppe konnte zeigen, dass der Verlust von PHD3 ein entscheidender Schritt beim Wachstum humaner maligner Hirntumore (Glioblastome)  ist. Die Tumorzellen werden dadurch unabhängig von den  wachstumshemmenden Signalen unter Sauerstoffmangel. „Klinisch ist diese  Entdeckung hochrelevant, weil sie einen alternativen Mechanismus der  Hyperaktivierung des EGF-Rezeptors zeigt, der unabhängig von seiner  genetischen Amplifikation ist. Therapeutisch kann er durch  EGFR-Inhibitoren unterdrückt werden“, erklärt Acker.
 „Unsere Arbeit zeigt eine unerwartete und neue Funktion des PHD3 an  der Schnittstelle von zwei brandaktuellen Forschungsgebieten:  Sauerstoffmessung und EGFR-Signaling”, erklärt Acker-Palmer. „Dies  beweist erneut, wie groß die Bedeutung der Rezeptor-Internalisierung in  der Krebsentwicklung ist“. Diesen Zusammenhang hatte das Forscherteam  bereits 2010 für die Tumor-Angiogenese gezeigt.
*Originalpublikationen*
Loss of PHD3 allows tumours to overcome hypoxic growth inhibition and sustain proliferation through EGFR
Anne-Theres Henze et al.; _Nature Communications_, doi: 10.1038/ncomms6582; 2014
PHD3 regulates EGFR internalization and signalling in tumours
Boyan K. Garvalov et al.; _Nature Communications_, doi: 10.1038/ncomms6577; 2014

  		  				 									 					Goethe-Universität Frankfurt am Main

----------

